# XC/ Marathon Rennen 2019 Reifenwahl



## gnadenhammer (3. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,

stehe vor einer schweren Entscheidung und brauche eure Hilfe.
Möchte gerne in diesen Jahr an meinen ersten Marathon/ XC Rennen teilnehmen.
Jetzt mein Problem, welche Reifen?

Bike ist ein Cannondale Sclapel SI 27,5, Laufräder Enve M50 27.5

Momentale Bereifung* Schwalbe Rocket Ron Liteskin mit Tubolito Schlauch*.

Wozu würdet ihr tendieren.

Schwalbe Racing Ray/ Ralph Kombi
Schwalbe Rocket Ron VR / HR
Schwalbe Racing Ralph/ Rocket Ron Kombi
Schwalbe Thunder Burt / Rocket Ron Kombi

Habe 2 neue Racing Ralphs alte Version in Snakeskin, leider wiegt einer davon 660g im Gegensatz zu den anderen, der wiegt nur 600g so eine Schwankung habe ich nicht erwartet.

 Alles Tubeless ggf. Latex bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


Für ein paar erfahrene Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Januar 2019)

Pauschale Aussagen wirst du nicht bekommen können, die Reifenwahl macht man von der Strecke und dem Wetter abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. Januar 2019)

Fahre jetzt Jahre Lang 
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 vorne und Racing Ralph 2,1 hinten jeweils mit Dichtmilch.
Egal ob Schotter Marathon wie Münsingen oder Riva Bike Marathon.
Bis dato nie Probleme gehabt.
Thunder Burt wäre mir persönlich zu rutschig und zu anfällig...


----------



## baloo (3. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Habe 2 neue Racing Ralphs alte Version in Snakeskin, leider wiegt einer davon 660g im Gegensatz zu den anderen, der wiegt nur 600g so eine Schwankung habe ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Alles Tubeless ggf. Latex bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.



Eine Frage: Merkst du wenn in deiner Flasche 1dl weniger drin ist?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, also nim die Snakeskin Variante (resp. EXO Maxxis oder Protection Conti, etc.) damit bist du ziemlich pannensicher unterwegs, es gibt nichts ärgerliches als im Mara eine Panne zu haben! Das minimale Mehrgewicht merkst du nicht!
Und die Wahl, naja wie auch schon @gewichtheber geschrieben hat, hängt stark vom Einsatzgebiet ab, aber mit RoRo und RaRa bist du in den meisten Fällen schon mal sehr gut unterwegs!


----------



## gnadenhammer (3. Januar 2019)

Gut verstanden  werde vorne den RoRo liteskin lassen a und hinten den RaRa montieren.
Was meint ihr tubeless oder latex, Tubolito ist mir bisschen zu gefährlich fürs Rennen.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2019)

nix von schwalbe...


----------



## gewichtheber (3. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre Revoloop am MTB und Tubolito am Roadbike, das ging sich bei mir bisher tadellos aus. Tubeless hat Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile, da wirst du von fünf Usern sicher sieben unterschiedliche Meinung einholen können. Mein Tipp für als Lebenslagen: Vorn CrossKing Racesport und hinten RaceKing Protection.


----------



## gnadenhammer (4. Januar 2019)

Moinsen,

weis einer ob der *RoRo Addix Liteskin* und der* RaRa TLE* ohne Vorarbeit *dicht zu kriegen ist*?
Grüße


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Januar 2019)

Bei mir ja im Rennen schwör ich auf Tubeless.
Klar Ersatzschlauch ist immer Pflicht.


----------



## Fortis76 (4. Januar 2019)

Also ich bin bisher immer Schwalbe gefahren, zuletzt RoRo mit Latex Schläuchen.
Da war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, habe jetzt aber auch auf Tubeless umgestellt und da war der RoRo Addix schwer dicht zu bekommen aber es hat so einigermaßen funktioniert.
Doch leider muss ich sagen, dass ich mit Addix nicht zufrieden bin mit der Haltbarkeit. Vorne Stollen ausgerissen nach kurzer Zeit, hinten dauernd Löcher und Schnitte. Habe auf dem Fully dann die S-Works Renegade ausrobiert und bin sehr zufrieden damit, vor allem in Verbindung mit Tubless. Gut zu montieren und sofort dicht (Milch Finish Line). Werde jetzt auch das HT auf die Renegades umrüsten (immer 2.3).
Gleichzeitig werde ich mal "Selbstbaunudeln" testen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (4. Januar 2019)

Die S-Works gibt es leider nicht in 27.5, zumindest finde ich keine.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (4. Januar 2019)

Oh, das hatte ich überlesen bzw. nicht beachtet.


----------



## baloo (4. Januar 2019)

Die Kombi Maxxis Ikon 2.2 und Aspen 2.25 finde ich persönlich am besten.
Tubless problemlos und mit EXO pannensicher und auch noch relativ leicht


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Januar 2019)

Bin mehrere Jahre Schwalbe RaRa/RoRo Kombination gefahren und war eigentlich immer zufrieden (beides Snakeskin)
Bin dann aber letztes Jahr auf Conti umgestiegen RaceKing/CrossKing (beides Protection) 

Bin mit beiden Kombinationen jeweils Pannenfrei durchgekommen und bin sehr zufrieden, die Contis rollen gefühlt etwas besser. Ist aber schwer zu sagen.

Hatte auch kurz mal Speci Reifen montiert, S-Works Kombination Renegade/Fast Trak den Renegade hinten hat es auf einer normalen Forststrasse dermassen aufgerissen, dass die Dichtmilch auch nichts mehr genützt hat. Bin da zuvor schon x-mal mit den anderen Kombinationen problemlos durchgefahren... Hab dann beide Speci sofort wieder demontiert, da zu pannenanfällig. Rollten aber sehr sehr gut!

Möchte demnächst auf dem Trainigslaufradsatz mal die neuen Schwalbe Racing Ralph & Ray austesten... gespannt was die können!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Die Kombi Maxxis Ikon 2.2 und Aspen 2.25 finde ich persönlich am besten.
> Tubless problemlos und mit EXO pannensicher und auch noch relativ leicht


bravo...fahr ich im moment auch...


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Januar 2019)

Könntet ihr mir bitte mal die Links schicken um welche es sich genau handelt?
Es gibt so viele.
2,2 und 2,25
Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2019)

aspen
https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-Aspen-29-x-225-DualCompound-TR

ikon
https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-IKON-29-x-22-3C-MaxxSpeed-eXCeption-EXO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (6. Januar 2019)

Und nimm die EXO Variante (denk an die Flasche )


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Januar 2019)

Danke dafür schon mal, muss gleich nur schauen ob es die auch in 27.5 gibt.
Sonst hat sich alles erledigt.


----------



## chrikoh (7. Januar 2019)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> aspen
> https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-Aspen-29-x-225-DualCompound-TR
> 
> ikon
> https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Reifen-IKON-29-x-22-3C-MaxxSpeed-eXCeption-EXO


Mit Schlauch oder Tubeless?


----------



## baloo (7. Januar 2019)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch oder Tubeless?


Tubless !
Plobt und dichtet sofort.


----------



## Geplagter (8. Januar 2019)

Ich bin jahrelang problemlos die LiteSkin Varianten von Schwalbe RoRo und RaRa jeweils in 2,25 und Tubeless gefahren. Es gab nie Probleme und ich war grundsätzlich zufrieden. Aus reiner Neugier und nicht zuletzt weil an vielen Stellen gesagt wurde, dass die 2018er Contis nun viel besser Tubeless zu fahren sind, habe ich nun einmal vorne einen CrossKing und hinten einen RaceKing jeweils in 2,2 und RaceSport BCC montiert. Tubeless war relativ einfach und ich muss sagen, dass mich die Reifen wirklich überrascht haben. Sie rollen gefühlt (das ist immer sehr subjektiv) deutlich besser als die Schwalben und auch die Traktion auf nassen Wurzeln und sogar im Schlamm ist erstaunlich gut. Insbesondere dem RaceKing hätte ich das aufgrund seines doch eher minimalistischen Profils gar nicht zugetraut. Auch der Verschleiß erscheint mir gegenüber Schwalbe deutlich niedriger. Ich denke, ich werde erst einmal bei den Contis bleiben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte auch kurz mal Speci Reifen montiert, S-Works Kombination Renegade/Fast Trak den Renegade hinten hat es auf einer normalen Forststrasse dermassen aufgerissen, dass die Dichtmilch auch nichts mehr genützt hat. Bin da zuvor schon x-mal mit den anderen Kombinationen problemlos durchgefahren... Hab dann beide Speci sofort wieder demontiert, da zu pannenanfällig. Rollten aber sehr sehr gut!
> ...



Die SWorks kann ich auch nur vorne fahren. Controle hinten haelt dann aber auch. Rollte gut, Grip gut und gut Tubeless.
Aktuell fahre ich aber Maxxis. Ikon, Aspen, Rekon Race... alle auch sehr gut fuer ihren Einsatzbereich.


----------



## gnadenhammer (8. Januar 2019)

Wie sind die contis tubeless dicht zu bekommen?


----------



## chrikoh (8. Januar 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die SWorks kann ich auch nur vorne fahren. Controle hinten haelt dann aber auch. Rollte gut, Grip gut und gut Tubeless.
> Aktuell fahre ich aber Maxxis. Ikon, Aspen, Rekon Race... alle auch sehr gut fuer ihren Einsatzbereich.


RekonRace vorne?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte ueber Weihnachten 2 Rekon Race drauf. Fur sich ganz gut. Da mir die Reifen aber zu schade sind sie im Winter runter zu rueben, habe ich angefressene jetzt ArdentRace und Renegade drauf... 
Die Rekon werde ich wohl fuer Fruehjahrsrennen aufziehen. Sie rollen gut und der Grip ist auch ganz gut.

Und nein, kein Forsthighway


----------



## Geplagter (8. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Wie sind die contis tubeless dicht zu bekommen?


Ich habe die neuen Reifen (so wie es übrigens auch auf der Verpackung empfohlen wird) innen mit Spüli und Bremsenreiniger gereinigt und dann auf einer NoTubes ZTR Crest Felge mit Stan's NoTubes Milch montiert. Anfangs haben sie Luft verloren, aber ich habe sie jeweils eine Nacht auf der linken und eine Nacht auf der rechten Seite auf einem Putzeimer abgelegt und hin und wieder die Milch neu verteilt und nachgepumpt. Aus mehreren ganz kleinen Löchern an den Seitenwänden kam anfangs etwas Milch heraus. Ab dem zweiten Tag war dann alles soweit dicht und seither (ca. 700 km) halten sie tadellos die Luft. Nach ein paar Tagen muss ich zwar immer etwas nachpumpen, aber das ist ok für mich und war bei den Schwalben nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (8. Januar 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die SWorks kann ich auch nur vorne fahren. Controle hinten haelt dann aber auch. Rollte gut, Grip gut und gut Tubeless.
> Aktuell fahre ich aber Maxxis. Ikon, Aspen, Rekon Race... alle auch sehr gut fuer ihren Einsatzbereich.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht richtig... also vorne SWorks und hinten meinst Du dann den hier?
https://www.bike24.de/p1190388.html?q=specialized renegade

Ist der so vergleichbar mit Protection (Conti) oder Snakeskin (Schwalbe)?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht richtig... also vorne SWorks und hinten meinst Du dann den hier?
> https://www.bike24.de/p1190388.html?q=specialized renegade
> 
> Ist der so vergleichbar mit Protection (Conti) oder Snakeskin (Schwalbe)?



Was machst du denn bitte fuer Spam Links rein?!? http://partners.webmasterplan.com/c...ike24.de/p1190388.html?q=specialized renegade


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Januar 2019)

komisch?? kopier den link mal von hand, dann funktioniert es... probiere es jetzt nochmals:

http://www.bike24.de/p1190388.html


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Januar 2019)

funktioniert auch nicht... scheint irgendwie am Forum zu liegen? Kann mir das sonst nicht erklären...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2019)

Ja, den Renegade meine ich.

Edit: crap bei mir auch... ich hab es mal gemeldet 

Edit2: Geil... das passiert NUR bei Bike24 Links


----------



## Biker 82 (10. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> weis einer ob der *RoRo Addix Liteskin* und der* RaRa TLE* ohne Vorarbeit *dicht zu kriegen ist*?
> Grüße



Sämtliche Varianten der Schwalbereifen bekommst du mit Dichtmilch dicht! Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2019)

Nur haben sie eine Karkasse aus Papier


----------



## gnadenhammer (11. Januar 2019)

Moin,
werde die auf das HR den Vorhandenen RaRa Snakeskin Evo und VR RoRo Addix draufziehen,
Tubeless natürlich.
Kann man die Schwalbe Milch empfehlen?
Grüße


----------



## Florian301 (11. Januar 2019)

Sie besten tubeless Erfahrungen habe ich bisher mit Vittoria gemacht. Zwar nicht sie leichtesten, dafür wie gesagt 1a tubeless, rollen anständig und haben super Grip. Vorne Barzo und hinten Mezcal wären eine Möglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2019)

Das Schwalbe Professional ist Notubes Milch


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Januar 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Sie besten tubeless Erfahrungen habe ich bisher mit Vittoria gemacht. Zwar nicht sie leichtesten, dafür wie gesagt 1a tubeless, rollen anständig und haben super Grip. Vorne Barzo und hinten Mezcal wären eine Möglichkeit


Und da sie ohne Milch eigentlich dicht sind reicht die hälfte an Dichtmilch und so sparst wieder 40g die der Reifen zu viel hat.


----------



## Geplagter (11. Januar 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Und da sie ohne Milch eigentlich dicht sind reicht die hälfte an Dichtmilch und so sparst wieder 40g die der Reifen zu viel hat.


Ich hätte lieber einen leichten Reifen, der schnell und einfach dicht zu bekommen ist. Meine Erfahrungen mit den 2018er Contis waren wie gesagt erstaunlich gut. 40 ml weniger Dichtmilch ist meines Erachtens an der falschen Stelle gespart, denn so trocknet die Milch nur schneller aus und im Falle eines Falles ist es sicher besser, immer noch einen gewissen Restvorrat an funktionierender Milch im Reifen zu haben. Die Vittorias sind zwar sicherlich schnell und einfach dicht zu bekommen, dafür aber schwer und beim Rollwiderstand auf keinen Fall vorne mit dabei. Das trifft übrigens auch auf die Michelin Force XC zu, die ich mal testen durfte. Meines Erachtens ein für MA/CC völlig ungeeigneter Reifen, denn der Rollwiderstand und das Gewicht waren astronomisch. Mit diesen Reifen habe ich mich regelrecht kaputt gefahren. Der Unterschied war einfach extrem gravierend. Letztendlich ist es im Racebereich immer ein Kompromiss den man eingehen muss, aber ein geringerer Rollwiderstand summiert sich insbesondere auf langen Strecken und bei festen Böden ganz ordentlich. Guter Gripp gibt Sicherheit und lässt einen entspannter fahren. Da muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm wichtig ist.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Januar 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber einen leichten Reifen, der schnell und einfach dicht zu bekommen ist. Meine Erfahrungen mit den 2018er Contis waren wie gesagt erstaunlich gut. 40 ml weniger Dichtmilch ist meines Erachtens an der falschen Stelle gespart, denn so trocknet die Milch nur schneller aus und im Falle eines Falles ist es sicher besser, immer noch einen gewissen Restvorrat an funktionierender Milch im Reifen zu haben. Die Vittorias sind zwar sicherlich schnell und einfach dicht zu bekommen, dafür aber schwer und beim Rollwiderstand auf keinen Fall vorne mit dabei. Das trifft übrigens auch auf die Michelin Force XC zu, die ich mal testen durfte. Meines Erachtens ein für MA/CC völlig ungeeigneter Reifen, denn der Rollwiderstand und das Gewicht waren astronomisch. Mit diesen Reifen habe ich mich regelrecht kaputt gefahren. Der Unterschied war einfach extrem gravierend. Letztendlich ist es im Racebereich immer ein Kompromiss den man eingehen muss, aber ein geringerer Rollwiderstand summiert sich insbesondere auf langen Strecken und bei festen Böden ganz ordentlich. Guter Gripp gibt Sicherheit und lässt einen entspannter fahren. Da muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm wichtig ist.






Vittoria Mezcal (bei den 2017er) knapp hinter RoRo aber vor RaRa...so viel zum Rollwiderstand


----------



## Geplagter (11. Januar 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 813838
> 
> Vittoria Mezcal (bei den 2017er) knapp hinter RoRo aber vor RaRa...so viel zum Rollwiderstand


Ja, stimmt, die TNT G+ Variante des Mezcal scheint ganz gut zu rollen, aber über 700 g für einen Racereifen sind schon arg viel.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Januar 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, die TNT G+ Variante des Mezcal scheint ganz gut zu rollen, aber über 700 g für einen Racereifen sind schon arg viel.


Ja das stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (17. Januar 2019)

@Geplagter , bauen die Contis breit oder eher schmal? habe es mal gegoogelt, und muss feststellen das das Gewicht mich schon reizt.


----------



## Florian301 (17. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> @Geplagter , bauen die Contis breit oder eher schmal? habe es mal gegoogelt, und muss feststellen das das Gewicht mich schon reizt.



Eher schmal


----------



## Geplagter (17. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> @Geplagter , bauen die Contis breit oder eher schmal? habe es mal gegoogelt, und muss feststellen das das Gewicht mich schon reizt.


Ich fahre sie aktuell auf einer 21,5 mm breiten Crest Felge und da liegen sie bei ca. 55 - 56 mm. Ich spüre ein leicht geringeres Volumen gegenüber den Schwalben. Wie sie auf einer 25er Felge performen, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (18. Januar 2019)

Bezüglich der Tubolitos kann ich berichten, dass ich die normalen seit letztem Jahr drauf habe und auch einen Marathon damiz gefahren bin. Bis heute keine Pannen, kein Luftverlust spürbar.
Musste nach 6 Wochen mal 0.2 bar nachpumpen oder so... aber nicht der Rede Wert. Kann die nur empfehlen.

Vor der Reifenwahl stehe ich allerdings auch noch.


----------



## Orontes (28. Januar 2019)

Da ich bisher leider kaum Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen Reifenherstellern (bisher immer Schwalbe) gesammelt habe noch einen vernünftigen Durchblick in der Fülle an verschiedenen Reifen der unterschiedlichen Herstellern gewinne, würde ich gern einmal eure Empfehlungen/Meinungen für die aktuell doch sehr nassen Bedingungen hören. Vorn darf es natürlich etwas griplastiger sein als hinten.. 

Bei Vittoria hätte ich den (leider recht schweren) Barzo ins Auge gefasst, habe aber auf der Homepage auch noch den Gato entdeckt. Wäre da die Empfehlung VR / HR Barzo oder käme eine Mischung der beiden in Betracht? 
Bei Maxxis scheint bei vielen der Ikon am HR ja nahezu gesetzt zu sein, beim VR erschlägt jedoch mich die Auswahl, die der Filter auf deren Homepage ergibt: Beaver / Aspen /Ardent Race. 
Falls irgendwer aus seinen Erfahrungen etwas dazu schreiben könnte, würde ich mich freuen, ansonsten gilt wohl probieren über studieren ;-)


----------



## Florian301 (29. Januar 2019)

Orontes schrieb:


> Da ich bisher leider kaum Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen Reifenherstellern (bisher immer Schwalbe) gesammelt habe noch einen vernünftigen Durchblick in der Fülle an verschiedenen Reifen der unterschiedlichen Herstellern gewinne, würde ich gern einmal eure Empfehlungen/Meinungen für die aktuell doch sehr nassen Bedingungen hören. Vorn darf es natürlich etwas griplastiger sein als hinten..
> 
> Bei Vittoria hätte ich den (leider recht schweren) Barzo ins Auge gefasst, habe aber auf der Homepage auch noch den Gato entdeckt. Wäre da die Empfehlung VR / HR Barzo oder käme eine Mischung der beiden in Betracht?
> Bei Maxxis scheint bei vielen der Ikon am HR ja nahezu gesetzt zu sein, beim VR erschlägt jedoch mich die Auswahl, die der Filter auf deren Homepage ergibt: Beaver / Aspen /Ardent Race.
> Falls irgendwer aus seinen Erfahrungen etwas dazu schreiben könnte, würde ich mich freuen, ansonsten gilt wohl probieren über studieren ;-)




Barzo ist für das aktuelle Wetter top, alternativ Conti XKing.

Ikon und Aspen haben mMn zu wenig Grip bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen...
Forekaster würde gehen, allerdings auch nicht der leichteste...


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Januar 2019)

Orontes schrieb:


> Da ich bisher leider kaum Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen Reifenherstellern (bisher immer Schwalbe) gesammelt habe noch einen vernünftigen Durchblick in der Fülle an verschiedenen Reifen der unterschiedlichen Herstellern gewinne, würde ich gern einmal eure Empfehlungen/Meinungen für die aktuell doch sehr nassen Bedingungen hören. Vorn darf es natürlich etwas griplastiger sein als hinten..
> 
> Bei Vittoria hätte ich den (leider recht schweren) Barzo ins Auge gefasst, habe aber auf der Homepage auch noch den Gato entdeckt. Wäre da die Empfehlung VR / HR Barzo oder käme eine Mischung der beiden in Betracht?
> Bei Maxxis scheint bei vielen der Ikon am HR ja nahezu gesetzt zu sein, beim VR erschlägt jedoch mich die Auswahl, die der Filter auf deren Homepage ergibt: Beaver / Aspen /Ardent Race.
> Falls irgendwer aus seinen Erfahrungen etwas dazu schreiben könnte, würde ich mich freuen, ansonsten gilt wohl probieren über studieren ;-)


Ich hab die letzten zwei Jahren alle Vittoria getestet auch Berichte z.b. über den GatoII verfassst. Der Barzo war mein Lieblingsreifen wenns nass oder technisch wurde, der Gato konnte die 100g Mehrgewicht zum Barzo nur im Rollwiderstand rechtfertigen, nicht im Grip.

Aktuell kämpfe ich mich durch die Wolfpack Modelle. Gerade der Trail und der Race sind in der Stollenhöhe vergleichbaren XC Reifen überlegen, ich bin sie noch nicht gefahren aber denke im Grip werden die überragend sein.

Beiträge zu Meczcal, GatoII, Race und Cross findest auf meinem Blog

Lg
Daniel


----------



## Orontes (30. Januar 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Barzo ist für das aktuelle Wetter top, alternativ Conti XKing.
> 
> Ikon und Aspen haben mMn zu wenig Grip bei den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen...
> Forekaster würde gehen, allerdings auch nicht der leichteste...





Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten zwei Jahren alle Vittoria getestet auch Berichte z.b. über den GatoII verfassst. Der Barzo war mein Lieblingsreifen wenns nass oder technisch wurde, der Gato konnte die 100g Mehrgewicht zum Barzo nur im Rollwiderstand rechtfertigen, nicht im Grip.
> 
> Aktuell kämpfe ich mich durch die Wolfpack Modelle. Gerade der Trail und der Race sind in der Stollenhöhe vergleichbaren XC Reifen überlegen, ich bin sie noch nicht gefahren aber denke im Grip werden die überragend sein.
> 
> ...



Danke euch beiden, ich denke, ich werde tatsächlich trotz seines Gewichts den Barzo testen, nachdem mit Vittoria am Rennrad auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## Laktathunter (31. Januar 2019)

Orontes schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden, ich denke, ich werde tatsächlich trotz seines Gewichts den Barzo testen, nachdem mit Vittoria am Rennrad auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


gute Wahl, gibt´s nun auch als Skin Wall (bei r2 schon verfügbar) und unbedingt die 2.25" nehmen...der baut schmaler als z.b der Mezcal in 2.25"


----------



## switchNB (31. Januar 2019)

@Laktathunter  sag mal bitte was zum Vittoria Peyote und Mezcal. Ich suche noch einen Hinterreifen als Ergänzung zum Barzo TNT 2.25 am Vorderrad für den Osterurlaub am Gardasee. Also XC/AM Touren. Achso 25mm Felge und tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (1. Februar 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> @Laktathunter  sag mal bitte was zum Vittoria Peyote und Mezcal. Ich suche noch einen Hinterreifen als Ergänzung zum Barzo TNT 2.25 am Vorderrad für den Osterurlaub am Gardasee. Also XC/AM Touren. Achso 25mm Felge und tubeless.


Peyote faltbar (kein TNT) wiegt 590g und hat ordentlich Grip. Fahren viele im WC aber taugt hinten nicht weil die bewusst weiche Gummimischung schnell verschleißt. Die TNT Variante ist schwerer als Barzo macht für mich wenig sinn.
Mezcal ist sauschnell, bin ihn an der 12h WM gefahren und habe 2018 die Skin Wall Latex Variante getestet. Für mich toller Hinterreifen für schnelle Marathons...aber nicht die erste Wahl fürn Gardasee.
Und aufgepasst der 2.25" Mezcal hatte auf 25mm MW fast 60mm Breite...das passt nicht in jeden  Hinterbau und nur die TNT Variante hat aktuell die schnelle Graphene Mischung!(eventuell 2.1" wählen)
Würde ich heute ne Trailtour starten würde ich tatsächlich V&H Barzo TNT 2,25 oder 2.35" fahren.

lg
Daniel


----------



## Orontes (1. Februar 2019)

Ich habe nun einfach mal auf den @Laktathunter gehört und mir für die aktuelle Jahreszeit den Barzo in 2,25 VR/HR bestellt. Sobald es wieder schöner wird, könnte dann ja die Kombi Peyote VR Mezcal HR getestet werden.


----------



## Florian301 (1. Februar 2019)

Orontes schrieb:


> Ich habe nun einfach mal auf den @Laktathunter gehört und mir für die aktuelle Jahreszeit den Barzo in 2,25 VR/HR bestellt. Sobald es wieder schöner wird, könnte dann ja die Kombi Peyote VR Mezcal HR getestet werden.



Auf meinem BMC waren auch die Barzos drauf. Was die Tubeless Eigenschaften angeht sind sie die besten Reifen die ich je hatte (Schwalbe, Maxxis, Conti...).


----------



## Laktathunter (4. Februar 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Auf meinem BMC waren auch die Barzos drauf. Was die Tubeless Eigenschaften angeht sind sie die besten Reifen die ich je hatte (Schwalbe, Maxxis, Conti...).


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Meist schon ohne Milch dicht, kein lästiges "Schütteln" über mehrer Tage...das können die richtig gut.


----------



## Saprobie (4. Februar 2019)

Das stimmt, aber sie sind eben auch deutlich schwerer als die Mitbewerber und stinken abartig.
Nach etwa 2.500 km hatte ich bei Barzo und Mezcal das Gefühl, dass der Grip nachgelassen hat.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Februar 2019)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber sie sind eben auch deutlich schwerer als die Mitbewerber und stinken abartig.
> Nach etwa 2.500 km hatte ich bei Barzo und Mezcal das Gefühl, dass der Grip nachgelassen hat.


Das mit dem tendenzielen Übergewicht stimmt kommt aber immer drauf an welche größe und Model man vergleicht. 2.25" Barzo ist schwerer als z.B. 2.25" Crossking, in der Größe 2.35" ist wiederum der Barzo leichter. Auch den Mezcal in 2.25" mit fast 60mm Breite müsste man eigentlich mit anderen 2,35" XC Reifen vergleichen die ähnlich Breit bauen. Aber die guten tubeless Eigenschaften erkauft man sich durch entsprechenden Materialeinsatz. Deine 2500KM kann ich nicht bewerten, ich habe schon Reifen in 1000Km runter geschruppt wenn viel Aspahlt dabei war, die hatten dann auch kein Grip mehr. Da Vittoria ja mit ner 4Fach Layer/Surface Gimmimischung arbeitet kann ich mir jedoch vortstellen, dass sich fahreigenschaften ändern wenn die Deckschicht der Stollen abgetragen ist.


----------



## Florian301 (5. Februar 2019)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber sie sind eben auch deutlich schwerer als die Mitbewerber und stinken abartig.
> Nach etwa 2.500 km hatte ich bei Barzo und Mezcal das Gefühl, dass der Grip nachgelassen hat.



Habe 4 Barzos und die "stinken" nicht mwhr oder weniger als andere Reifen. Aber kann ja sein, dass sie die du hattest gestunken haben 
Aber nochmal zum Gewicht, da Contis bspw relativ schmal bauen


Saprobie schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber sie sind eben auch deutlich schwerer als die Mitbewerber und stinken abartig.
> Nach etwa 2.500 km hatte ich bei Barzo und Mezcal das Gefühl, dass der Grip nachgelassen hat.



Wie Laktathunter richtig geschrieben hat müsste man die 2,25er Vittorias eher mit den 2x3er Contis vergleichen uns da sind die Vittorias wieder leichter.. 
Das sie stinken kann ich bicht bestätigen. Vll hattest du einfach ein "schlechtes" Exemplar.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Februar 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Habe 4 Barzos und die "stinken" nicht mwhr oder weniger als andere Reifen. Aber kann ja sein, dass sie die du hattest gestunken haben
> Aber nochmal zum Gewicht, da Contis bspw relativ schmal bauen
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe bewusst den Crossking als Vergleich genommen da dieser tatsächlich ein vergleichbares Volumen hat.
Aber so hat jeder Reifen halt seine Stärken und Schwächen. Schwalbe verliert seine Stollen und macht grundsätzlich falsche Gewichtsangaben, Conti verkauft 2,1" Reifen als leichte 2,2" Reifen die teilweise nicht dicht zu kriegen sind und Vittoria hat 50-70g Übergewicht  letzten Endes ist es aber auch Wurst jeder kann sich das aussuchen was zu ihm passt, WC Rennen haben sie alle schon gewonnen und Weltmeister waren sie ebenfalls...sollte im Breitensport dann auch taugen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. März 2019)

Aktuell fahre ich RR 2.1 hinten und NN 2.2 vorne - beide in neuer Addix Version und die sind einfach gut. Aus Erfahrung kann ich aber auch die WCup RaceKing von Contis in 2.2 empfehlen. Sehr leichter Reifen und sehr gutes Abrollen.
Aus Prinzip aber immer Non Tubless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (3. März 2019)

Habe jetzt VR den RoRo HR RaRa 2019 beide Addix Speed snakeskin. Waren sofort dicht und fahren sich super. 
Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2019)

fahre auf meinem neuen steel 29er gerade den speci fast track in 2.3 version und s works...

richtig geiler reifen...rollt immer noch wie der alte super und gripp top...die breite genau richtig...

für mich maxxis ikon/aspen oder dann den fast track vorne hinten...

übrigens...gewicht einmal 575g und einmal 585g also vom gewicht auch noch top...


----------



## gili89 (5. März 2019)

die s-works halten halt (leider!!) nix aus. würd ich nur am vorderrad empfehlen, hinten die normale version.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2019)

gili89 schrieb:


> die s-works halten halt (leider!!) nix aus. würd ich nur am vorderrad empfehlen, hinten die normale version.


SO sind auch meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2019)

ich schau mal was sie aushalten...


----------



## gili89 (5. März 2019)

Ja das wollte ich auch. Paar spitze Steine --> Schnitt an der Flanke von ~7cm war die Folge. Reifen hatte satte 100km drauf und war ein Fall für die Tonne.
Am Vorderrad fahr ich die sWorks aber seit >1500km ohne Troubles.

Übrigens: die alten sWorks (pre-Gripton) waren bei mir immer problemlos - keine Pannen, nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (6. März 2019)

gili89 schrieb:


> Ja das wollte ich auch. Paar spitze Steine --> Schnitt an der Flanke von ~7cm war die Folge. Reifen hatte satte 100km drauf und war ein Fall für die Tonne.
> Am Vorderrad fahr ich die sWorks aber seit >1500km ohne Troubles.
> 
> Übrigens: die alten sWorks (pre-Gripton) waren bei mir immer problemlos - keine Pannen, nix.


Ja es war auch auffällig wie viele Pannen Gaze und Kulhavy plötzlich beim Cape Epic, WC und teilweise sogar im WC Sprint hatten als die neuen Reifen & Michung kam. Die alten fan ich gut, bin die in Finale Ligure gefahren ohne Panne.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (10. März 2019)

Kann es sein, dass die Stollen des Renegade echt schnell abgefahren und der Reifen damit fertig ist? Entweder hab ich mit 1,3 vorne und 1,5 hinten immer noch zuviel Luft drin, aber mittig sind die bei mir schon gut weg, hinten wie vorne. Und nein, ich bin kein Brems-blockierer.


----------



## Fortis76 (10. März 2019)

Also bei mir haben sie eine Saison gehalten. Kommt halt drauf an wieviel km man fährt.


----------



## gili89 (10. März 2019)

Laufleistung?


----------



## Fortis76 (10. März 2019)

Also bei mir waren es 2600km, die Reifen waren aber noch ok.
Als Anmerkung die 2600km sind nicht meine Saisonlaufleistung, ich fahre mit mehreren Rädern.


----------



## switchNB (10. März 2019)

Bei den speziellen MTB Reifen kommt es auch darauf an auf welchem Untergund die Gefahren werden, insbesondere Asphalt und Beton machen denen oft zu schaffen. 
Ich bin letztes Jahr ca. 1.800km mit dem Renegade 2.3 s-works gefahren, kann da keinen ernstzunehmenden Verschleiß feststellen.


----------



## EDA (11. März 2019)

Sind die bei den S Works Versionen nur die Flanken dünner oder auch die Laufflächen pannenanfälliger? Ich fahre beide Versionen an verschiedenen Rädern und beide Versionen hatten jeweils an den Laufflächen gleich viele Löcher.


----------



## gnadenhammer (12. März 2019)

Moin,

wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Luftdruck beim Rennen fahrt? Tubeless!!

Grüße


----------



## EDA (12. März 2019)

1,6 bar bei 2,3 Reifen und 66kg


----------



## switchNB (12. März 2019)

Reifendruck in Abhängigkeit vom Reifen/Karkasse und natürlich dem Streckenprofil. Wenn’s halbwegs Smooth ist, also wenig scharfkantiges VR 1.1-1.3
HR 1.2-1.4

Hardtail, Felge 25mm, Reifen 2.25/2.3, 70kg

1.6 finde ich zu viel, da dämpft der Reifen ja gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (13. März 2019)

Mit weniger Luftdruck hatte ich einige Mal Burping. Misst Du mit einem Luftdruckprüfer? 1.1 Bar kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Käme ich bei meiner Kombination (25mm Felge, 2.3 Renegade/ Fast Trak, 66kg, Fully) nicht weit.


----------



## gnadenhammer (13. März 2019)

Moin, 
1.1 hört sich  echt wenig an, bin es zwar nicht gefahren aber kann mir vorstellen das dort sehr viel Kraft verloren geht, das muss doch beim jeden Tritt wippen wie beim Fully?
Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2019)

felge 25...reifen 2.3...speci fast track...hi 1.6-1.8 vo 1.6...bei 78k je nach streckenprofil vo/hi 1.8


----------



## Jabba81 (13. März 2019)

Felge 25... reifen 2.2... conti race/cross king... hi 2.1-2.3 vo 1.9-2.1 bei +/- 96kg
mit den neuen Racing Ralph/Ray Kombo in 2.1 auch denselben Druck gefahren


----------



## switchNB (13. März 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 1.1 hört sich  echt wenig an, bin es zwar nicht gefahren aber kann mir vorstellen das dort sehr viel Kraft verloren geht, das muss doch beim jeden Tritt wippen wie beim Fully?
> Grüße


Also momentan (Winterlaufrad mit nur 19mm Innenweite) fahre ich am Hinterrad einen Maxxis Ikon 2.2 mit 120 TPI (ohne EXO) mit 1.3 Bar, bei 1.2 Bar und weniger fängt er an zu wippen. Am Vorderrad ist der Maxxis Forekaster 2.2 120 TPI (ohne EXO) mit 1.2 Bar dran. 

Wir haben hier im Grunde hauptsächlich Wurzel, keine bzw. wenige Steine.


----------



## switchNB (13. März 2019)

EDA schrieb:


> Mit weniger Luftdruck hatte ich einige Mal Burping. Misst Du mit einem Luftdruckprüfer? 1.1 Bar kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Käme ich bei meiner Kombination (25mm Felge, 2.3 Renegade/ Fast Trak, 66kg, Fully) nicht weit.



Ja, ich messe mit einem Luftdruckprüfer.

Die Renegade/Fasttrak S-Works sind nicht sehr stabil (irgendwo muss das Gewicht nunmal eingespart werden) , diese Reifen fahre ich meist um 1.35 / 1.4 bar. Vittoria Barzo bin ich aber am Vorderrad mit 1.1 Bar gefahren, komplett problemlos.

Wenn’s bei deinem Gewicht so schnell burpt, dann hast du keine Felge mit guten Tubeless Eigenschaften und oder der Reifen ist total ausgeleiert, ich fahre die Duke Lucky Jack Felgen, da bekommst die Reifen nur mit viel Kraft von der Felge gezogen, da burpt nix, eher ist der Reifen platt.

Bei dem Bontrager Radsatz (Originalausstattung Trek Superfly) hingegen ist die Auflagefläche auf der einen Seite der asymmetrischen Felge so schmal, das die Reifenflanke bei sehr wenig Druck einfach nach innen rutscht, dann ist tubeless vorbei 

Reifendruck von mehr als 1.6 Bar halte ich bei einem Gewicht bis etwa 75kg/80kg für sinnlos, da der Reifen dann nicht mehr dämpft sondern springt und der Rollwiderstand viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (13. März 2019)

@switchNB Meinst du, die S-works Renegade kann ich mit meinen 65kg fahrfertig an der VA mit 1.2-1.3 bar und hinten mit 1.5 fahren? Oder könnte ich hinten noch weiter runter?


----------



## switchNB (13. März 2019)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> @switchNB Meinst du, die S-works Renegade kann ich mit meinen 65kg fahrfertig an der VA mit 1.2-1.3 bar und hinten mit 1.5 fahren? Oder könnte ich hinten noch weiter runter?


Klar, Versuch das einfach mal mit 1.3 vorn und 1.5 hinten das funzt schon. (versteht sich aber von selbst das man dann keine Bordsteinkanten stumpf hochfährt)
Bei den S-works ist bei weniger Druck dann mehr Bewegung drin, ist dann eine Frage des persönlichen Feelings und Geschmacks


----------



## mogg (14. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich hänge mich hier mal mit dran...
Fahre derzeit die Serienmässige Maxxis Aspens 60 Tpi auf meinem Spark. Luftdruck zirka 1.4/1.6 vorne/hinten. Gewicht 70kg. 

Die Aspens gefallen mir soweit sehr gut, so lange es trocken ist. 
Ich fahre im Juni die Sellaronda Hero mit. Letztes Jahr bin ich dort RoRo Snakeskin vorne und hinten gefahren, allerding noch nicht tubeless, und mit recht hohen Druck.

Überlege für dieses Jahr entweder Ikons, Aspens oder die Kombo Ray+Ralph zu fahren. Was spricht für oder gegen die einzelne Kombinationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (14. März 2019)

Ich würde bei der Strecke tendenziell die Maxxis-Kombo wählen. Ich denke die ist etwas pannensicherer. Die Strecke zwar nicht besonders technisch, aber es gibt schon einige schnelle Abfahrten mit ein paar Kanten.


----------



## Jabba81 (14. März 2019)

Bin die Sellaronda vor 2 Jahren mit der alten Kombo RaRa hi, RoRo vorne gefahren... ging absolut problemlos.
Ikon geht sicherlich, Aspen würde ich jetzt vorne nicht fahren wollen. Kombi hi Aspen, vo Ikon wäre wohl auch ok...
hi RaceKing vo CrossKing wäre evtl. auch noch ne alternative?


----------



## mogg (14. März 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Bin die Sellaronda vor 2 Jahren mit der alten Kombo RaRa hi, RoRo vorne gefahren... ging absolut problemlos.
> Ikon geht sicherlich, Aspen würde ich jetzt vorne nicht fahren wollen. Kombi hi Aspen, vo Ikon wäre wohl auch ok...
> hi RaceKing vo CrossKing wäre evtl. auch noch ne alternative?



Warum kein Aspen vorne, bzw. was ist besser am Ikon?
Contis bin ich bislang noch überhaupt nicht gefahren, gucke ich mir auch noch mal näher an.

Von der Strecke her, gibt es vielleicht 2 etwas schwierigere Passagen;
Ein mal ein kurzes, aber steiles und wurzeliges Stück runter, wo gefühlt 90% zu Fuss runter ging letztes Jahr. Und dann noch die paar hundert Meter wo es ziemlich felsig und leicht abschüssig ging. Beide Passagen dürften die Reifenwahl nicht allzusehr beeinflüssen.

Da die Strecke grösstenteils über Schotterwege/Waldwege führt, müsste da das Hauptaugenmerk drauf liegen bei der Reifenwahl.


----------



## Jabba81 (14. März 2019)

Der Aspen hatte mir zuwenig Profil bin da nicht wirklich mit zurecht gekommen und ist ja nicht unbedingt leichter als der Ikon welcher gefühlt viel mehr Grip aufbaut...

Müsste den Aspen aber vielleicht mal wieder vorne testen...

Ich werde dieses Jahr aber wohl die Conti Kombi fahren, bei trockenen schnellen Bedingungen vo/hi Race King, wenns bisserl technischer und/oder feucht wird vorne den CrossKing. Rollen sehr gut und sind für mich in der Protection Variante grad noch so im akzeptablen Gewichtsbereich...


----------



## MartinRa (17. März 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> Reifendruck von mehr als 1.6 Bar halte ich bei einem Gewicht bis etwa 75kg/80kg für sinnlos, da der Reifen dann nicht mehr dämpft sondern springt *und der Rollwiderstand viel zu hoch ist.*


----------



## switchNB (17. März 2019)

MartinRa schrieb:


>


lass uns an deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (17. März 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> lass uns an deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben


Wie kommst du darauf das ein Reifen der mehr walkt und mehr auflagefläche hat besser rollt?


----------



## switchNB (17. März 2019)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das ein Reifen der mehr walkt und mehr auflagefläche hat besser rollt?


Ok, wir sind uns glaube ich einig das wir im Offroad unterwegs sind und das dem entsprechend Unebenheiten zu überfahren sind. Ein Reifen der sich verformen kann muss nicht über jeden einzeln Stein drüber fahren sondern passt sich an und „schluckt“ bis zu einer gewissen Höhe die Unebenheiten komplett und das senkt den Rollwiderstand. Ist aber keine neue revolutionäre Erkenntnis.

Am Freitag war dazu auch ein Video von Schurters Mechaniker Yanick genau zu diesem Thema online 
https://www.scott-sports.com/global...book&utm_content=post&utm_term=marketing-page


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (21. März 2019)

Rollt der S-Works Fast Trak in 2.1 nochmals besser als der Renegade 2.1? Fahre derzeit den Renegade 2.1 hinten, der Fast Trak sieht vom Profil aus, dass der trotz höherem Gewicht nochmals besser rollen könnte.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (21. März 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> Am Freitag war dazu auch ein Video von Schurters Mechaniker Yanick genau zu diesem Thema online
> https://www.scott-sports.com/global...book&utm_content=post&utm_term=marketing-page



Zitat hierzu: "Die Karkasse ist der Körper des Reifens. Die Seitenwände und die Schicht unter der Lauffläche bestehen oft aus Kevlar- oder Stahlfäden, gemessen in Gewinden pro Zoll (TPI). Je höher die Zahl, desto geschmeidiger und leichter ist der Reifen. Je niedriger, desto mehr Seitenwand und Profilschutz für sehr anspruchsvolle Bedingungen."

Ist es nicht genau andersrum? Je höher die TPI, desto mehr Seitenwand und Pannenschutz und je niedriger, desto geschmeidiger und leichter ...


----------



## switchNB (21. März 2019)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genau andersrum? Je höher die TPI, desto mehr Seitenwand und Pannenschutz und je niedriger, desto geschmeidiger und leichter ...



Je höher die TPI umso feiner die Fäden und daher geschmeidigerer Reifen

https://maxxistires.de/technologie/

zu deiner Frage bezüglich Specialized Renegade und Fast Trak: ich kann nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck ohne irgendwelche Messwerte wiedergegeben, bin beide Reifen als S-Works 2.3 am Hinterrad gefahren und der Renegade läuft leichter als Fast Trak oder auch Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25


----------



## luigiskalar (5. April 2019)

Servus,

Will mir auch Maxxis zulegen.
Fährt man den Aspen eher hinten und den Ikon vorn? Oder andersrum?

Der Aspen ist zu vergleichen mit dem RaceKing ? Oder ?


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Florian301 (5. April 2019)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Will mir auch Maxxis zulegen.
> Fährt man den Aspen eher hinten und den Ikon vorn? Oder andersrum?
> ...



Aspen am Hinterrad. Ikon vorne. Einige fahren den Aspen aber hinten uns vorne. Ob man den Aspen mit dem RaceKing vergleichen kann weiß ich nicht. Meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass der Aspen eher wenig Grip hat und der RK mehr...


----------



## luigiskalar (6. April 2019)

Danke


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine Race King Race Sport/Black Chili auf Tubeless umrüsten. Hierfür sind sie ja eigentlich nicht „freigegeben“ und ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man sie auch nur schwierig dicht bekommt... hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Milch, mit der die Erfolgschancen recht hoch sind?

Danke und viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## FirstGeneration (3. Mai 2019)

Früher war es in der Tat schwierig, die RS tubeless zu kriegen, seit den 2019nern geht das recht gut. In der Regel liegt es auch nicht an der Milch, ob es schnell klappt oder nicht, sondern an der Felgen/Mantel Kombi. Klar muss Dir aber sein, daß Du wohl am Anfang noch öfter nachpumpen musst. Ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm, denn wenn sie erst mal dicht sind, ist es die reinste Freude. Ach so - ich habe zu den Contis natürlich auch Milch von Conti, da ich hoffe, daß der Hersteller "seine Produkte am besten abstimmt" Muss aber nicht sein 
(bist du am So in Bad Harzb. auf der Mitteldistance unterwegs gewesen? Dachte, ich hätte dein schickes CD im Feld gesehen...)
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (3. Mai 2019)

@FirstGeneration, leider nicht, Geburtstags Marathon im April. Bin am 11.05 am Start.
Grüße


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Früher war es in der Tat schwierig, die RS tubeless zu kriegen, seit den 2019nern geht das recht gut. In der Regel liegt es auch nicht an der Milch, ob es schnell klappt oder nicht, sondern an der Felgen/Mantel Kombi. Klar muss Dir aber sein, daß Du wohl am Anfang noch öfter nachpumpen musst. Ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm, denn wenn sie erst mal dicht sind, ist es die reinste Freude. Ach so - ich habe zu den Contis natürlich auch Milch von Conti, da ich hoffe, daß der Hersteller "seine Produkte am besten abstimmt" Muss aber nicht sein
> (bist du am So in Bad Harzb. auf der Mitteldistance unterwegs gewesen? Dachte, ich hätte dein schickes CD im Feld gesehen...)
> Viele Grüße


Danke dir für die Infos. 

Am Nachpumpen soll es nicht scheitern, so dass ich es probieren werde. Werde dann aber mal die Milch von NoTubes testen - passend zu den Felgen 

In Bad Harzburg war ich nicht am Start.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## KirmesBoxer (5. Mai 2019)

So bekommt ihr eure Schwalbe Reifen,( no Tubes DICHT) Innenseite 2 x mit Caparol Binder einstreichen austrocknen lassen.
Jetzt kommt es, es funktioniert nur die Milch von Schwalbe DOC Blue, Stance Milch hat den Caparol Binder aufgelöst denke da ist zuviel Ammonjak oder sonst was drinn.
Das Ganze werde ich demnächst mit Conti Reifen ausprobierern, ich werde berichten.

Ah, noch was, Kottan hier aus dem Forum kann es bestätigen.


----------



## ccpirat (5. Mai 2019)

Doc Blue sollt eigentlich Stans Notubes Milch sein.
Steht bei Doc Blue sogar drauf...


----------



## mtbmarcus (6. Mai 2019)

KirmesBoxer schrieb:


> So bekommt ihr eure Schwalbe Reifen,( no Tubes DICHT) Innenseite 2 x mit Caparol Binder einstreichen austrocknen lassen.
> Jetzt kommt es, es funktioniert nur die Milch von Schwalbe DOC Blue, Stance Milch hat den Caparol Binder aufgelöst denke da ist zuviel Ammonjak oder sonst was drinn.
> Das Ganze werde ich demnächst mit Conti Reifen ausprobierern, ich werde berichten.
> 
> Ah, noch was, Kottan hier aus dem Forum kann es bestätigen.



Also Schwalbe sind doch problemlos dicht zu bekommen. Egal mit welcher Milch.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## KirmesBoxer (6. Mai 2019)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Also Schwalbe sind doch problemlos dicht zu bekommen. Egal mit welcher Milch.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Ich habe es nicht geschafft den "no Tubes" RoRo Lite Skin ohne Binder dicht zu bekommen und Glaube mir ich habe in der Werkstatt einen Kompressor der bläst dir das Hirn aus dem Schädel, nicht persönlich nehmen .
Hatte von dem Zeug noch etwas und habe es einfach probiert.
Meine Erfahrung halt.
Tschöö wa


----------



## Mr. Speed (7. Mai 2019)

KirmesBoxer schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht geschafft den "no Tubes" RoRo Lite Skin ohne Binder dicht zu bekommen und Glaube mir ich habe in der Werkstatt einen Kompressor der bläst dir das Hirn aus dem Schädel, nicht persönlich nehmen .
> Hatte von dem Zeug noch etwas und habe es einfach probiert.
> Meine Erfahrung halt.
> Tschöö wa



Eine runde Plasti Dip Spray rund um den Reifen sollte reichen dann dichten die Schwalbe LS. Rate persönlich aber auch vom Alltagsgebrauch von LS Reifen ab, sei es mit Tubeless als auch mit Schlauch. Verwende LS Reifen nur für Uphills und Eliminator Rennen.

Grüße, Max


----------



## Zapn (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, suche für die kommende Saison einen neuen Pneu für vorn in 29x2,25 +/- und eigentlich nicht mehr als 700g. Ich fahre derzeit den RocketRon, bin aber mit dem alten RacingRalph besser zurechtgekommen (liegt evtl. an meiner komischen Fahrweise?!). Der Ralph ist immer berechenbar abgeschmiert und war weniger plattenanfällig + hat länger gehalten. Evtl. hat der Ron tatsächlich mehr Kurvengrip, nutzt aber nix wenn ich zu zaghaft damit fahre.

1. Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich von RoRo zum neuen Ray am VR im Bezug auf Kurvengrip und das Handling im Grenzbereich?
2. Wie gut gehen die 2019er Conti-Protections dicht? Maxxis bzw. Schwalbe-ähnlich oder immernoch der Mehraufwand mit vorher Ausbürsten etc?
3. Hat evtl. jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den aktuellen CrossKing/Ray/Ardent Race?

Ich bitte euch von Antworten à la "Ich meine irgendwo gehört zu haben, dass einer gelesen hat, dass..." abzusehen. Ich weiß, dass meine Fragen sehr speziell sind, aber vielleicht hab ich Glück und jemand is die Sachen in den letzten Monaten mal gefahren und liest das hier auch noch ;-)

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Schwitte (15. Mai 2019)

Thema Reifen ist natührlich immer etwas subjektv, versuche es trotzdem mal:


Zapn schrieb:


> 1. Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich von RoRo zum neuen Ray am VR im Bezug auf Kurvengrip und das Handling im Grenzbereich?


Merke keinen großen Unterschied. Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit baut der Ray etwas mehr Seitenhalt auf, rein subjektiv.


Zapn schrieb:


> 2. Wie gut gehen die 2019er Conti-Protections dicht? Maxxis bzw. Schwalbe-ähnlich oder immernoch der Mehraufwand mit vorher Ausbürsten etc?


Absolut problemlos.


Zapn schrieb:


> 3. Hat evtl. jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den aktuellen CrossKing/Ray/Ardent Race?


Der neue Cross King hat den besten Grip / Traktion von den dreien. Hat auch der letzte Vergleichstest bestätigt. Meine Wahl als Vorderreifen. Fahre aber eh viel Conti. Halten einfach am längsten, bei gleichbleibenden Eigenschaften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zapn (15. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------



## T.R. (16. Mai 2019)

Der Race King ist auch ein guter Reifen bei trockenen, gemäßigten Bedingungen, zudem recht leicht. Rollt super und hat ausreichend Grip im typischen Marazhon Terrain.  Meine Wahl fürs schnell Hardtail im Sommer. Der Cross King ist m. E. guter Reifen für alle Bedingungen. Rollt akzeptabel und hat viel Grip. Den fahre ich am Winterbike....


----------



## xc-mtb (23. Mai 2019)

Tufo XC 11 wenn es mal etwas anderes sein soll


----------



## Florian301 (23. Mai 2019)

Heute bekommen. Gewicht wird mit 640gr angegeben. Kann sich also sehen lassen. Sind die 2.2er Protection. Zum Vergleich habe ich mir nochmal die 2.3er bestellt. Wobei die mir bestimmt zu schwer sein werden...


----------



## Schwitte (24. Mai 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Sind die 2.2er Protection. Zum Vergleich habe ich mir nochmal die 2.3er bestellt. Wobei die mir bestimmt zu schwer sein werden...


Das "Problem" bei den 2.3ern sind die längeren Stollen. Gut für den Grip, je nach Luftdruck aber schlecht für den Rollwiderstand.
Ich fahre die 2.3er mit vorne 1.4 / hinten 1.6 bar (als 650b) und man merkt und hört schon, wie die (Seiten-) Stollen bei Zug auf der Kette arbeiten. Das kostet ein paar Körner. Bei höhern Luftdrücken geht's, aber dann arbeitet der Reifen im Gelände nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Florian301 (24. Mai 2019)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bei den 2.3ern sind die längeren Stollen. Gut für den Grip, je nach Luftdruck aber schlecht für den Rollwiderstand.
> Ich fahre die 2.3er mit vorne 1.4 / hinten 1.6 bar (als 650b) und man merkt und hört schon, wie die (Seiten-) Stollen bei Zug auf der Kette arbeiten. Das kostet ein paar Körner. Bei höhern Luftdrücken geht's, aber dann arbeitet der Reifen im Gelände nicht mehr so gut.



Danke dir. Denke ich bleibe auch bei den 2.2ern. Ob die 2 bis 3mm mehr Breite spürbar sind wage ich eh zu bezweiflen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (27. Mai 2019)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Tufo XC 11 wenn es mal etwas anderes sein soll



fahre zur Zeit XC 4 vo. und hinten und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen; obwohl ich diese gebraucht mit dem LRS bekommen habe. Jetzt steht ein Tausch bevor und ich stell mir die Frage ob ich wieder den XC 4 fahren soll od. auf den XC 11 probieren soll - hat jemand Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## gnadenhammer (28. Mai 2019)

Wie ist eure Meinung oder Erfahrung mit Schwalbe Thunder Burt?
Rennen!!!

Grüße


----------



## Schwitte (28. Mai 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung oder Erfahrung mit Schwalbe Thunder Burt?
> Rennen!!!
> 
> Grüße


Läuft, bei trockenen festen Böden. 
Wenn die Böden etwas tiefer werden, als Vorderreifen (für mich) dann unbrauchbar. Hinten noch ok.


----------



## Jabba81 (28. Mai 2019)

Ja finde ich auch...erstaunlich wieviel Grip der Thunder Burt auch bei nassen Bedingungen und sogar Schnee am Hinterrad noch bringt. Würde man ihm aufgrund des Profils so gar nicht zutrauen. Vorne ist dann der Grip bei Nässe aber bald mal vorbei, bei trockenen Bedingungen aber auch ganz ordentlich, bin schon mehrere Marathons mit dem ThunderBurt vo/hi gefahren...


----------



## Schwitte (28. Mai 2019)

Man sollte natürlich nicht verschweigen, das aufgrund der geringen Stollenhöhe die Laufleistung eines Thunder Burts sehr gering ist.


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Mai 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung oder Erfahrung mit Schwalbe Thunder Burt?
> Rennen!!!
> 
> Grüße



Als Hinterreifen war er letzten Sommer in Verbindung mit Notubes-Dichtmilch bei der Trockenheit top. Hatte keine einzige Panne damit.
Bin damit ausschließlich hier im Spessart, also Mittelgebirge gefahren.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## zett78 (29. Mai 2019)

Um welche Breite bzw. Version geht es denn hier beim TB? 2,25?2,1? Snakeskin?Liteskin?...?


----------



## Schwitte (29. Mai 2019)

Sollte schon der 2.25er sein und den gibt's eh nur als Snake Skin.
Der 2.1er ist m.M.n. nur bedingt MTB-geeignet, mehr was für Asphalt / feste ebene Böden.
Den 2.25er kannst du mit niedrigeren Luftdrücken fahren, auch aufgrund der verstärkten TLE-Seitenwände.


----------



## zett78 (29. Mai 2019)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Sollte schon der 2.25er sein und den gibt's eh nur als Snake Skin.
> Der 2.1er ist m.M.n. nur bedingt MTB-geeignet, mehr was für Asphalt / feste ebene Böden.



Das ist auch mir klar, demnach sollte man das aber auch hier erwähnen!


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2019)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte meine Race King Race Sport/Black Chili auf Tubeless umrüsten. Hierfür sind sie ja eigentlich nicht „freigegeben“ und ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man sie auch nur schwierig dicht bekommt... hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Milch, mit der die Erfolgschancen recht hoch sind?
> 
> ...


War übrigens kein wirkliches Thema, die Reifen tubeless zu bekommen.

Vorne war sofort dicht, hinten hat war ein paar Mal Nachpumpen erforderlich, ist nun jedoch auch dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (29. Mai 2019)

Quen schrieb:


> War übrigens kein wirkliches Thema, die Reifen tubeless zu bekommen.
> 
> Vorne war sofort dicht, hinten hat war ein paar Mal Nachpumpen erforderlich, ist nun jedoch auch dicht.



Das klingt sehr interessant. Habe noch einige gebrauchte Race King Race Sport im Keller liegen, für erste Tubeless Tests direkt die Protection gekauft. Verwende aktuell die Tune Milch. Gibts ne Gebrauchsanleitung "Race Sport tubeless" oder einfach wie immer?


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2019)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr interessant. Habe noch einige gebrauchte Race King Race Sport im Keller liegen, für erste Tubeless Tests direkt die Protection gekauft. Verwende aktuell die Tune Milch. Gibts ne Gebrauchsanleitung "Race Sport tubeless" oder einfach wie immer?


Die Reifen sind von r2, werden dort als 2018er verkauft. Hier gab es ja den Hinweis das die 2019er unproblematisch sein sollen.

Als Milch habe ich die NoTubes verwendet - 80ml je Reifen.

Montage ganz „normal“. Also Reifen fast komplett montiert, Milch direkt in den Reifen (also nicht übers Ventil), Reifen ins Felgenbett und mit dem Schwalbe „Kompressor“ Druck drauf. Schwenken, drehen, fertig


----------



## ettan (10. Juni 2019)

Race King Port. und Cross King Port. habe ich mit 60ml Milch (Stans Race) sofort Dicht bekommen (29Zoll). Sind die neuen Versionen und sofort dicht ohne schütteln oder sonstigen "Voodoo".

Einzig habe ich mein Cross King Stollenabrisse hinten gehabt, früher ist mir das bei den X-King entweder nicht so aufgefallen oder der "neue" empfindlicher.

Ansonsten super Reifen fürs Hinterrad


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juni 2019)

Hi gnadenhammer


Also ich fahre seit 2 Jahren am VR wie auch am HR den Maxxis Ranchero in 2,0". Ob es den für 27,5" gibt, weiß ich aber nicht, habe 26" Laufräder.

Vom Reifendruck her habe ich meist 1,5 bis 1,7 Bar drin. Wenn ich eine lange Tour mit viel Asphalt (kommt nur selten vor) mache, dann auch mal 2,0 Bar. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juni 2019)

Hi Ettan


Das mit den Stollenabrissen finde ich heftig. 

Hatte ich bisher noch bei keinem Reifen. Den Race King Port und den Cross King Port kenne ich beide jedoch nicht. 

Ist das mit den Abrissen in einer scharfen Kurve passiert ?



ettan schrieb:


> Race King Port. und Cross King Port. habe ich mit 60ml Milch (Stans Race) sofort Dicht bekommen (29Zoll). Sind die neuen Versionen und sofort dicht ohne schütteln oder sonstigen "Voodoo".
> 
> Einzig habe ich mein Cross King Stollenabrisse hinten gehabt, früher ist mir das bei den X-King entweder nicht so aufgefallen oder der "neue" empfindlicher.
> 
> Ansonsten super Reifen fürs Hinterrad




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juni 2019)

Hi Florian


Sind die Barzos vor allem auf gröberem Schotter oder auf leicht gerölligen Trails richtig ideal ? 
Und auf sehr feinem, fast asphaltähnlichem Schotter und Asphalt nicht ganz ideal ? Oder ist es anders ?



Florian301 schrieb:


> Sie besten tubeless Erfahrungen habe ich bisher mit Vittoria gemacht. Zwar nicht sie leichtesten, dafür wie gesagt 1a tubeless, rollen anständig und haben super Grip. Vorne Barzo und hinten Mezcal wären eine Möglichkeit




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juni 2019)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Deine 2500KM kann ich nicht bewerten, ich habe schon Reifen in 1000Km runter geschruppt wenn viel Aspahlt dabei war, die hatten dann auch kein Grip mehr.



1000 Km ? - das ist erstaunlich. Wieviel Asphalt war da dabei ? Runde 500 Km ?

Ich habe meine aktuellen Reifen seit rund 3500 Km drauf. Fahre viel Schotter, von ganz fein bis richtig grob. Auch mal Trails, aber nicht ganz soviel, sowie ein gewisser Asphaltanteil. 
Der hintere Reifen ist jetzt bald fällig, der vordere hält noch bissle. 

Bin am Überlegen was ich dann hinten aufziehen soll. Das bewährte oder was neues probieren. Mal gucken. 



> Da Vittoria ja mit ner 4Fach Layer/Surface Gimmimischung arbeitet kann ich mir jedoch vortstellen, dass sich fahreigenschaften ändern wenn die Deckschicht der Stollen abgetragen ist.




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> SO sind auch meine Erfahrungen.



Hi nopain-nogain


Wie lange - bzw. wie kurz - halten die bei dir so am VR und wie lange am HR ? (In Km)

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2019)

In km? Keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (11. Juni 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Florian
> 
> 
> Sind die Barzos vor allem auf gröberem Schotter oder auf leicht gerölligen Trails richtig ideal ?
> ...



Hi, 

ich würde sagen der Barzo ist ein super Allrounder der sehr viele Bereiche bz2 Untergründe abdeckt. Klar, keine reine Racepelle wie ein Raceking oderso, aber für Marathon und Tourenfahrer, die auf giel3n verschiedenen Untergründen unterwegs sind mMn ideal. Selbst wenn es feucht und etwas matschig ist habem sie sehr guten Grip


----------



## ettan (11. Juni 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Ettan
> 
> 
> Das mit den Stollenabrissen finde ich heftig.
> ...



Ja wunderte mich auch, mehr hatte es den Crossking getroffen. Race King war aber auch schon recht "angenagt".
Jedoch hatte ich die Reifen null geschont und nur am Heck gefahren. Vorne ist ein Kenda drauf der hatte keinerlei Spuren.

Trotz fehlender Stollen, die Karkasse hielt dicht.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Juni 2019)

ettan schrieb:


> Ja wunderte mich auch, mehr hatte es den Crossking getroffen. Race King war aber auch schon recht "angenagt".
> Jedoch hatte ich die Reifen null geschont und nur am Heck gefahren.



Ok - bist du zeitweise relativ viel Asphalt damit gefahren ?



> Vorne ist ein Kenda drauf der hatte keinerlei Spuren.



Aha, das ist interessant. 



> Trotz fehlender Stollen, die Karkasse hielt dicht.



Ja, das ist immerhin was wert. 

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ein Kollege vor mir vor Jahren mal mit Racing Ralphs auch das Problem hatte, dass die Stollen abgebrochen sind. 

Ich bin zwar früher auch schonmal Racing Ralphs gefahren, hatte das Problem aber nicht. Evtl. wars eine andere Serie. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## mogg (17. Juni 2019)

Bin am Samstag dann die Sellaronda mitgefahren. Hatte mir vor dem Rennen noch neue Aspens aufgezogen, dann aber an den Tagen vor dem Rennen beim "probefahren" auf der Strecke schnell gemerkt dass die für mich bei den vorhandene Bedinungen so gar nicht funktionierten. Insbesondere im Geröll bergab schlechten Grip, und auch Bergauf war die Traktion alles andere als gut. 

Bin dann kurzerhand auf die Racing Ray/Racing Ralph gewechselt, und bin absolut begeistert gewesen. Mit den Ralph am Hinterrad hatte ich zu keinster Zeit Probleme Traktion aufzubauen, und auch der Grip bergab war super. Die Ray am Vorderrad war auch deutlich bissiger als ich erwartet hatte. Die Kombo hat für mich im Rennen bestens gepasst, zu Hause in NRW kommen dann wohl die Aspens wieder drauf.


----------



## baloo (17. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag dann die Sellaronda mitgefahren. Hatte mir vor dem Rennen noch neue Aspens aufgezogen, dann aber an den Tagen vor dem Rennen beim "probefahren" auf der Strecke schnell gemerkt dass die für mich bei den vorhandene Bedinungen so gar nicht funktionierten. Insbesondere im Geröll bergab schlechten Grip, und auch Bergauf war die Traktion alles andere als gut.
> 
> Bin dann kurzerhand auf die Racing Ray/Racing Ralph gewechselt, und bin absolut begeistert gewesen. Mit den Ralph am Hinterrad hatte ich zu keinster Zeit Probleme Traktion aufzubauen, und auch der Grip bergab war super. Die Ray am Vorderrad war auch deutlich bissiger als ich erwartet hatte. Die Kombo hat für mich im Rennen bestens gepasst, zu Hause in NRW kommen dann wohl die Aspens wieder drauf.


War auch auf der Sellaronda und bin die Kombi Ikon/Aspen (2.25) gefahren, für mich problemlos!


----------



## mogg (17. Juni 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> War auch auf der Sellaronda und bin die Kombi Ikon/Aspen (2.25) gefahren, für mich problemlos!



Ikons hab ich noch nie probiert. Ich fand die Aspens am Vorderrad schon sketchy, aber das mag durchaus an fehlende Fahrtechnik meinerseits liegen . Konnte das dann mit der RaRa-Kombi etwas ausgleichen und hab mich damit sicherer/wohler gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (17. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Ikons hab ich noch nie probiert. Ich fand die Aspens am Vorderrad schon sketchy, aber das mag durchaus an fehlende Fahrtechnik meinerseits liegen . Konnte das dann mit der RaRa-Kombi etwas ausgleichen und hab mich damit sicherer/wohler gefühlt.


Klar das persönliche Gefühl muss passen! Und den Aspen am Vorderrad hätte ich jetzt auch nicht aufgezogen!
Möchte jtzt dann als nächstes mal die Wolfpacks probieren. 

Ach ja, hab zum erstenmal die Tubolito live gesehen, wird mein neuer Ersatzschaluch, unglaublich wie klein die bauen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2019)

Also ich bin Sella mit Aspen/Aspen gefahren. Ging gut, bis auf einen Abgang in der allerletzten 180 Grad Kehre den Duron runter, direkt vor der Verpflegung. Aber da konnte der Aspen gar nix fuer,... ich war einfach leer und im Kopf schon wieder am hoch fahren.


----------



## mogg (17. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also ich bin Sella mit Aspen/Aspen gefahren. Ging gut, bis auf einen Abgang in der allerletzten 180 Grad Kehre den Duron runter, direkt vor der Verpflegung. Aber da konnte der Aspen gar nix fuer,... ich war einfach leer und im Kopf schon wieder am hoch fahren.



Dann bist Du die grosse Runde gefahren? Respekt, das hätte ich dieses Jahr wohl noch nicht geschafft. 
Will das aber nächstes Jahr mal gerne probieren.

Ich bin Donnerstag mit den Aspens nen Stück Dantercepies hochgefahren, und hatte bei verschiedene Luftdrücke Traktionsprobleme am Hinterrad. Hab dann den Racing Ralph aufgezogen, und der klebte förmlich am Boden. So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen doch sein.
Abwärts habe ich generell Probleme in Schotterkurven, da muss ich unbedingt dazu lernen. Aber auch da waren, gefühlt, die Racing Rays die Aspens überlegen.

Zu Hause in NRW komme ich mit den Aspens eigentlich gut zurecht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2019)

Die Schotter Abfahrten sind auch echt nicht leicht schnell zu fahren. Wenn man aus der Spur kommt, wird es sehr rutschi . Da fand ich die Trails zum Teil einfacher zu fahren. Da konnte man einfach drauf halten. 
Bergauf ging es, außer dir ornella hoch, aber da war eh bei allen Wandertag.


----------



## baloo (18. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bergauf ging es, außer dir ornella hoch, aber da war eh bei allen Wandertag.



An der Ornella Rampe hat mich (schiebend) doch tatsächlich ein kleiner (magersüchtiger ?) Italiener fahrend überholt, der ist sau viel hochgefahren, war echt krass auf diesem losen Zeugs das überall rumlag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2019)

JA, da gibt es immer ein paar, die 2,5m weiter fahren als alle andere... ich denk mir dann immer, das ich seine verknoteten Beine oben nicht haben will 
Ich fahre ja auch normal alles, aber die Stelle ist SO steil und SO grob,... aber vielleicht lag es auch an der 30x9-46 Abstufung. Ich hab auch nur Italiener mit 28 auf 10-50 gesehen.

Dieses Jahr war es aber meiner Meinung nach auch echt nochmal schwerer zu fahren, als vor 2 Jahren. Es war loser und schlammiger... aber leider geil! 

So back to Topic! Als Backup zu dem LRS mit den 2xAspen hatte ich noch den ErsatzLRS mit 2x Rekon Race dabei. DEN finde ich auch richtig gut. So zwischen Aspen und Wolfpack Race ein zu ordnen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Juni 2019)

Fahre seit einiger Zeit den Thunder Burt TL am HT und zeitweise auf dem Fully.

Habe noch nie Reifen gehabt die so zäh rollen. Im Gelände sind die gut, Marathons haben aber oftmals Asphaltanteile. Dort zieht er mir extrem die Kräfte aus den Beinen.

Ist das nur ein Gefühl oder hat noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.

Druck: Bei 73kg anfangs 1,8/1,6 (hi/vo), jetzt 2,0/1,7 (hi/vo).


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juni 2019)

@nopain-nogain  hat der Rekon Race mehr Grip als der Aspen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2019)

@chrikoh wuerde ich schon sagen.


----------



## mogg (24. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @chrikoh wuerde ich schon sagen.



Das ist auch meine Erfahrung mittlerweile. Wobei ich die Rekons in 2.35 gefahren bin, und die Aspens in 2.25. 
Allerdings find ich beide Reifen bei Nässe nicht so prall vom Gripp her. Da hat mir die Kombi aus Ray/Ralph sehr viel mehr überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juni 2019)

Hi nopain-nogain




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> JA, da gibt es immer ein paar, die 2,5m weiter fahren als alle andere... ich denk mir dann immer, das ich seine verknoteten Beine oben nicht haben will



Ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht, aber wenns arg steil wird, steige ich manchmal auch ab und schiebe. Im Nordic Walking Schritt oder leicht joggend überholt man manchmal sogar welche die fahren. 



> Ich fahre ja auch normal alles, aber die Stelle ist SO steil und SO grob,... aber vielleicht lag es auch an der 30x9-46 Abstufung. Ich hab auch nur Italiener mit 28 auf 10-50 gesehen.





> Dieses Jahr war es aber meiner Meinung nach auch echt nochmal schwerer zu fahren, als vor 2 Jahren. Es war loser und schlammiger... aber leider geil!



Warum "...leider geil..." !? 

Wäre es dir lieber gewesen, wenns nicht geil gewesen wäre, und du würdest in 2020 dort nichtmehr mitfahren wollen ? 



> So back to Topic! Als Backup zu dem LRS mit den 2xAspen hatte ich noch den ErsatzLRS mit 2x Rekon Race dabei. DEN finde ich auch richtig gut. So zwischen Aspen und Wolfpack Race ein zu ordnen.




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2019)

Leider geil, weil ich fuer das Rennen (fuer eine gute Plazierung) eigentlich zu gross und damit auch zu schwer bin...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Leider geil, weil ich fuer das Rennen (fuer eine gute Plazierung) eigentlich zu gross und damit auch zu schwer bin...



Ah, so hast du das gemeint.


----------



## mogg (24. Juni 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Leider geil, weil ich fuer das Rennen (fuer eine gute Plazierung) eigentlich zu gross und damit auch zu schwer bin...



Ich habe am Samtagsabend den Paez noch im Dorf gesehen, und war überrascht wie unglaublich dünne Waden der hatte. Bei viele gut trainierte Profis sieht man i.d.R. doch ordentlich Muskulatur, aber der hatte fast so dünne Beinchen wie mein 11-jähriger Sohn. 
Soweit ich weiss, mussten auch die Top Profis an der Ornella zum Teil schieben.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juni 2019)

Hi mogg


Da ich annehme, dass dein Sohn nicht stämmig, sondern sportlich schlank ist, hatte der Profi dann ja echt extrem dünne Waden. 

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wie der auf dem Flachen ist: Ob er dort auch gut Druck machen kann, oder ob er v.a. bei (sehr) steilen Anstiegen wegen seines sehr niedrigen Gewichtes so gut ist.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




mogg schrieb:


> Ich habe am Samtagsabend den Paez noch im Dorf gesehen, und war überrascht wie unglaublich dünne Waden der hatte. Bei viele gut trainierte Profis sieht man i.d.R. doch ordentlich Muskulatur, aber der hatte fast so dünne Beinchen wie mein 11-jähriger Sohn.
> Soweit ich weiss, mussten auch die Top Profis an der Ornella zum Teil schieben.


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Erfahrung mittlerweile. Wobei ich die Rekons in 2.35 gefahren bin, und die Aspens in 2.25.
> Allerdings find ich beide Reifen bei Nässe nicht so prall vom Gripp her. Da hat mir die Kombi aus Ray/Ralph sehr viel mehr überzeugt.


Ich würde hinten den Rekon Race und vorne Rekon fahren,oder vielleicht doch was anderes probieren,wie den Kenda Booster.
Ich bin aber *kein *Rennen Fahrer! Mag aber solche Reifen wie derzeit den Ikon,der ja sehr schlecht rollen soll.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Ikons hab ich noch nie probiert. Ich fand die Aspens am Vorderrad schon sketchy, aber das mag durchaus an fehlende Fahrtechnik meinerseits liegen . Konnte das dann mit der RaRa-Kombi etwas ausgleichen und hab mich damit sicherer/wohler gefühlt.



Weißt du, wie ungefähr der Trailanteil der Sellaronda-60 Km-Strecke war ? Und waren da viele Gerölltrails dabei ?
Bei dem extremen Verhältnis von Km zu Hm wäre das interessant. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2019)

Hi



LuttiX schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr interessant. Habe noch einige gebrauchte Race King Race Sport im Keller liegen, für erste Tubeless Tests direkt die Protection gekauft. Verwende aktuell die Tune Milch. Gibts ne Gebrauchsanleitung "Race Sport tubeless" oder einfach wie immer?



Welche Bereifung hattest du am Sonntag aufgezogen ? 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## mogg (25. Juni 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie ungefähr der Trailanteil der Sellaronda-60 Km-Strecke war ? Und waren da viele Gerölltrails dabei ?
> Bei dem extremen Verhältnis von Km zu Hm wäre das interessant. Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker



Laut Ausschreibung sind es 55,5% offroad, 35,7% singletrail und 8,8% Asphalt. Dieses Jahr war aber etwas mehr Asphalt, weil die Strecke teilweise umgeleitet wurde. Die meisten Abfahrten sind schottrig bzw. mit Geröll. Die meisten Anstiege ebenfalls.

Die Singeltrails sind überwiegend fester Waldboden, wobei das nach Witterung schlammig sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Laut Ausschreibung sind es 55,5% offroad, 35,7% singletrail und 8,8% Asphalt. Dieses Jahr war aber etwas mehr Asphalt, weil die Strecke teilweise umgeleitet wurde. Die meisten Abfahrten sind schottrig bzw. mit Geröll. Die meisten Anstiege ebenfalls.



Der Trailanteil ist recht hoch.



> Die Singeltrails sind überwiegend fester Waldboden, wobei das nach Witterung schlammig sein kann.



Auch oft mit vielen großen Wurzeln, oder eher nicht ?


----------



## mogg (25. Juni 2019)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Auch oft mit vielen großen Wurzeln, oder eher nicht ?



Es gibt vereinzelt Wurzeln, und eine kürzere und Steile Abfahrt mit Wurzeln, aber das ist, auf die Gesamtstrecke betrachtet, eigentlich kaum die Rede wert.


----------



## baloo (26. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Es gibt vereinzelt Wurzeln, und eine kürzere und Steile Abfahrt mit Wurzeln, aber das ist, auf die Gesamtstrecke betrachtet, eigentlich kaum die Rede wert.


Kann aber auch mal so aussehen !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2019)

Die Strecke macht RICHTIG Spass!  und die Verlinkte Stelle den Pordoi runter ist zum Teil auch in der EWS enthalten


----------



## Jabba81 (26. Juni 2019)

Also bei Trockenheit ist alles gut fahrbar, so finde ich... habe im 2017 teilgenommen.
Was mich einfach gestresst hatte waren die Staus überall, deswegen habe ich kein zweites mal mehr teilgenommen...
Das Teilnehmerlimit finde ich etwas zu hoch angesetzt...

Möchte die Runde aber vermutlich diesen August mal noch fahren wenn da kein Rennen ist und die Strecke frei sein dürfte


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2019)

Ist das auf der kurzen Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (26. Juni 2019)

Ja... Ort kann ich Dir jetzt aber nicht mehr sagen... so genau kenne ich die Strecke auch wieder nicht... gab aber einige solcher Stellen... leider!


----------



## Jabba81 (26. Juni 2019)

wobei wenn ich die Nummern anschaue ging dort die grosse und kleine Runde durch, siehe rote und orange startnummern...


----------



## mogg (26. Juni 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Kann aber auch mal so aussehen !!!


 
Genau das ist die kürzere und steile Abfahrt die ich meinte. Wenn dann auch noch nass ist, ist das schon nicht leicht zu fahren.
Wobei ich sowohl in diesem, als auch im letzten Jahr, genau an der Stelle absteigen musste, weil einfach zu viel Verkehr war. 

Es sind tatsächlích viele Fahrer am Start, und wenn man weiter hinten startet, muss man mit Verkehr rechnen. Die genannte Stelle, sowie der erste Singletrail nach dem Dantercepies sind meistens ziemlich voll, da verliert man schnell mal einige Minuten. Ansonsten konnte ich aber eigentlich überall gut durchfahren.


----------



## baloo (26. Juni 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Also bei Trockenheit ist alles gut fahrbar, so finde ich... habe im 2017 teilgenommen.
> Was mich einfach gestresst hatte waren die Staus überall, deswegen habe ich kein zweites mal mehr teilgenommen...
> Das Teilnehmerlimit finde ich etwas zu hoch angesetzt...


Du kannst bei der Anmeldung als ausländischer Fahrer auch was für die Südtiroler Sporthiulfe spenden, als Gegenleistung kannst du im drtitte Block starten direkt hinter der Elite! Das lohnt sich, hatte vor zwei Jahren auch nur Stau bis ca nach Arabba!
Dieses Jahr freie Fahrt, am Duron in der Ebene sogar ganz alleine, da war mal kurzzeitig nicht ganz sicher ob ich noch auf der richtigen Strecke bin


----------



## baloo (26. Juni 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Genau das ist die kürzere und steile Abfahrt die ich meinte. Wenn dann auch noch nass ist, ist das schon nicht leicht zu fahren.
> Wobei ich sowohl in diesem, als auch im letzten Jahr, genau an der Stelle absteigen musste, weil einfach zu viel Verkehr war.
> 
> Es sind tatsächlích viele Fahrer am Start, und wenn man weiter hinten startet, muss man mit Verkehr rechnen. Die genannte Stelle, sowie der erste Singletrail nach dem Dantercepies sind meistens ziemlich voll, da verliert man schnell mal einige Minuten. Ansonsten konnte ich aber eigentlich überall gut durchfahren.



wie hier ja schon gesagt wurde, alles gut zu fahren. Problem sind halt teilweise die vielen TN's auf der Strecke, was spätestens beim Überholen machmal tricky werden kann!

Ach ja um doch noch was zum Thema beizutragen, egal was man für Reiefne drauf hat


----------



## Jabba81 (26. Juni 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Du kannst bei der Anmeldung als ausländischer Fahrer auch was für die Südtiroler Sporthiulfe spenden, als Gegenleistung kannst du im drtitte Block starten direkt hinter der Elite!



Das klingt interessant, vielleicht bin also so doch im 2020 nochmals mit von der Partie


----------



## baloo (26. Juni 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant, vielleicht bin also so doch im 2020 nochmals mit von der Partie


Unbedingt, finde es ein sehr cooles Rennen, mega Stimmung, alle TN's gut drauf einfach HERO mässig!!!
Aber unbedingt frühzeitig anmelden, ist meistens früh ausgebucht.


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Juni 2019)

magas schrieb:


> fahre zur Zeit XC 4 vo. und hinten und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen; obwohl ich diese gebraucht mit dem LRS bekommen habe. Jetzt steht ein Tausch bevor und ich stell mir die Frage ob ich wieder den XC 4 fahren soll od. auf den XC 11 probieren soll - hat jemand Erfahrungswerte ?


Der XC4 ist allerdings ein Schlauchreifen und der XC 11 ein Faltreifen


----------



## magas (28. Juni 2019)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Der XC4 ist allerdings ein Schlauchreifen und der XC 11 ein Faltreifen



tatsächlich 

bin wohl der irrigen Meinung gewesen, daß Tufo ausschließlich Schlauchreifen anbietet ...


----------



## EDA (30. Juni 2019)

Ich suche eine Alternative zu Renegade hinten und Fast Trak vorne. Beide in 2.3. Ich denke an Maxis Aspen hinten und Ikon vorne. Sind die vergleichbar? Welche Mischung / Variante würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Die specilized sind mir in der S Works Version zu wenig pannensicher. Ich fahr tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2019)

Fahr halt hinten den comp. Sworks habe ich hinten auch immer zerstört, mit dem comp geht es. 
Ikon +Aspen bin ich in Kirchzarten gefahren. Normal fahre ich aber 2x Aspen. Für Kirchzarten habe ich aber das Teainingsrad (Hardtail und nicht das Scalpel) genommen und da nur das Race Hinterrad rein gesteckt(lefty Vorderrad passt nicht in die Fox ) . Daher die Kombination, war aber auch gut.


----------



## EDA (1. Juli 2019)

Die Compversion bin ich in unterschiedlichen Breiten 2 Jahre gefahren. Finde ich ok. Habe auch noch ein paar rumliegen. Wollte jetzt aber einmal was anderes testen. Wie fährt sich der Aspen im Vergleich zum Renegade?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2019)

Schwer zu sagen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich keinen riesen unterschied sagen. Ich bin sie aber immer in 2.1 gefahren. Da sind die 2.25er Aspen gerade in alpinem Schotter besser.


----------



## ccpirat (1. Juli 2019)

Ich kenne Renegade und Aspen.

Für mich rollt der Aspen einfach schlecht, auch die Dämpfung finde ich wegen der geringen Bauhöhe nicht so prall.
Da find ich den Ikon insgesamt besser.


----------



## Prinzbike (1. Juli 2019)

Ich finde auch den Ikon in allen Belangen besser als den Aspen, werde selbst nun auch mal den Rekon testen derzeit ist mir der Ikon von allen Maxxis im XC am liebsten.


----------



## EDA (1. Juli 2019)

Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der Aspen besser als der Ikon rollt und daher gut für hinten ist.


----------



## baloo (2. Juli 2019)

Subjektive Meinung ?!
Ich finde z.B. dass der Aspen (2.25) sehr gut rollt, fahre die Kombi Ikon/Aspen.


----------



## Prinzbike (2. Juli 2019)

Ich merke keinen wirklichen Unterschied, wenn es um hinten und rollen geht merke ich dies erst ab dem Race King


----------



## racingforlife (14. Juli 2019)

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit MTB Reifen von Vittoria?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Juli 2019)

Fahre auf dem Fully momentan Wolfpack Race v/h oder Cross vorne und Race hinten. Top!
Fahre an beiden Hardtails noch Ikon v/h, werde da auch auf o.g. Kombi wechseln.


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Juli 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit MTB Reifen von Vittoria?


Mezcal schnell, Barzo griffig, Peyote unnötig, Gato zu schwer, Terreno gute slick


----------



## chrikoh (15. Juli 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mezcal schnell, Barzo griffig, Peyote unnötig, Gato zu schwer, Terreno gute slick


warum ist der Peyote unnötig?


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Juli 2019)

chrikoh schrieb:


> warum ist der Peyote unnötig?


Weil der Barzo deutlich mehr Grip bietet bei gleichem Gewicht und ähnlichem Rollwiderstand / weil der Mezcal deutlich schneller ist bei ähnlichem Gewicht.

Die leichte 590g Version des Peyote war gut, die gibt´s aber nun nicht mehr.


----------



## racingforlife (15. Juli 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mezcal schnell, Barzo griffig, Peyote unnötig, Gato zu schwer, Terreno gute slick



Laufen die Reifen halbwegs Rund?


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Juli 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Laufen die Reifen halbwegs Rund?


Im Rahmen der gängigen Marke am Mark ja, wobei du wohl eher den Planlauf meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (15. Juli 2019)

Habe zweimal Barzo zuhause und einmal den Mezcal.

Alle laufen rund und hatten keinerlei Unwuchten.

Barzo ist bis auf das Gewicht, ein TOP Reifen.
Mezcal, nun ja, "meine" Meinung lief der zu schlecht und war schwerer als der Barzo. Ob Ausnahme kann ich nicht sagen.
Er hauchte sein leben mit einem Riss in der Flanke aus.

Fahre die Barzos vorwiegend im Herbst wenns noch warm ist und viel Regen gibt. Auch im Frühjahr gerne.

Für Sommer gibts leichtere....


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Juli 2019)

ettan schrieb:


> Habe zweimal Barzo zuhause und einmal den Mezcal.
> 
> Alle laufen rund und hatten keinerlei Unwuchten.
> 
> ...


Fährst du den Mezcal in TNT oder Faltversion?


----------



## ettan (16. Juli 2019)

Ich fuhr den in der teuersten Version mit allen Schnick Schnack....
Tubeless


----------



## Stollenfahrer (17. Juli 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit MTB Reifen von Vittoria?



Ich hatte den Barzo vorne und den Mezcal hinten in der 2.25er Größe und in der TNT Version. 
Grip, Dämpfung und Reifenbreite waren gut, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht (über 700g pro Reifen) nicht gut.
Ich hatte die Reifen tubeless montiert.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Florian301 (17. Juli 2019)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Barzo vorne und den Mezcal hinten in der 2.25er Größe und in der TNT Version.
> Grip, Dämpfung und Reifenbreite waren gut, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht (über 700g pro Reifen) nicht gut.
> Ich hatte die Reifen tubeless montiert.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Kann ich genauso unterschreiben. Bin jetzt vom Barzo auf den Conti Cross King 2.2 Protection gewechselt und der rollt gefühlt einfach viiiel besser/schneller


----------



## Iron-Mike (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch schon einmal die Pirelli Scorpion Reihe getestet?


Im letzten Bike Test haben sie ja ganz gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2019)

bei meinem neuen habe ich jetzt mal den maxxis recon race hinten und vorne den nirmalen recon montiert...fährt sich ganz gut...baut schön breit...gewicht...geht sicher leichter aber nich im grünen bereich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2019)

2x Rekon Race ist auch top. Da meine Aspen jetzt langsam echt durch sind kommt die Kombination als naechstes auf den Race LRS.


----------



## Florian301 (28. Juli 2019)

Habe jetzt 1 Woche Flachau mit dem CrossKing Protection 2.2 hinter mir. Fazit: rollen 1a, leider eher schmal und ich habe es irgendwie geschafft ein paar Löcher auf der Lauffläche zu haben. Lag wahrscheinlich an dem steinigen schottrigem Untergrund hier... Die Milkit Milch hat aber alle gut abgedichtet. Grip ist mMn sehr gut. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich sie nochmal kaufen werde


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. September 2019)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die Karkassenbreite in mm des Maxxis Aspen 2.25 auf einer Felge mit 25mm Innenmaulweite nennen? (Bei ca. 1.8-2 Bar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (11. September 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand die Karkassenbreite in mm des Maxxis Aspen 2.25 auf einer Felge mit 25mm Innenmaulweite nennen? (Bei ca. 1.8-2 Bar)


Ich hatte vor den Reifen heute oder morgen auf meine Newmen EVOLUTION SL X.A.25 zu montieren. Messe dann mal nach


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. September 2019)

Super! Danke!


----------



## xkasimirx (11. September 2019)

Sind ca.57mm. Der Race King Protection den ich gerade runtergeschmissen hab, ist geringfügig breiter 57,5mm.


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. September 2019)

Super! Vielen Dank! 

Fahre gerade denselben auf einer 27mm Felge.

Überlege den Renegade 2.3 zu montieren. Dieser ist auf derselben Felge nochmal 2mm breiter laut diesen Angaben:








						[Test] Gomme Specialized Renegade S-Works
					

Durante la gara di coppa del mondo di Albstadt Specialized ha presentato la sua nuova gamma di pneumatici […]




					www.google.it
				




Der Ikon  2.2 ist nach meiner Messung auf einer 25mm Felge bei 2 Bar 59mm breit... komisch.


----------



## xkasimirx (12. September 2019)

Den Ikon baue ich demnächst wahrscheinlich auch noch ein. Fahre momentan noch den X-King in 2.2, der hat auf der 25mm Felge 54mm Baubreite.
Schicke dann nochmal ein Update


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Januar 2020)

werde jetzt mal ein paar neue reifen ausprobieren... das gewicht ist für meine bedürfnisse eigentlich absurd hoch, aber vielleicht passt der rollwiderstand...































die werden tubeless montiert, der Vollständigkeit halber noch...






by the way - alle in 2.25"


----------



## Schwitte (17. Januar 2020)

Interessant! Wusste gar nicht, dass es von Vittoria auch Latex-Schläuche gibt, und dann noch in 29".


----------



## chrikoh (18. Januar 2020)

Werden die Vittorias immer schwerer??


----------



## Schmal (18. Januar 2020)

Ne, die waren leider schon immer so schwer....

Ist aber gut investiertes Mehrgewicht. Funktionieren tun die Reifen einfach gut. Und halten ewig Im Vergleich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen.

Warum eigentlich mit Latexschlauch? Vittorias gehen ganz easy tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (18. Januar 2020)

Wenn Latex, dann nehme ich immer die 26Zoll Michelin für ca 80g, passen super in 29 Zoll Hund mache das schon seit Jahren so.


----------



## Schwitte (18. Januar 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wenn Latex, dann nehme ich immer die 26Zoll Michelin für ca 80g,


......die 128g wiegen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (18. Januar 2020)

Stimmt ! Mein Fehler........


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Januar 2020)

Schwitte schrieb:


> ......die 128g wiegen.



wollt ich auch gerade sagen... tubeless aufgezogen, waren sofort dicht ohne milch und mit der standardpumpe aufpumpbar... 

der gewichtsvorteil ist mit den vittorios auch dahin. gut ausschauen tun sie


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Februar 2020)

ich ziehe mal einen zwischenstand zu den vittorias...

lässt sich super aufziehen und funktioniert extremst einfach tubeless. der reifen ist quasi ohne dichtmilch sofort dicht und benötigt auch keinen zusätzlichen boost zum aufpumpen
rundlauf ok
bei feuchtigkeit gut zu fahren - der mezcal hat erstaunlich viel grip bei schmodder...
guter allrounder...

aber

gewicht indiskutabel
rollwiderstand noch ok, aber das mehrgewicht ist beim beschleunigen schon auffällig...

für den marathon- und raceeinsatz ist mir das gewicht einfach zu hoch...


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Februar 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich ziehe mal einen zwischenstand zu den vittorias...
> 
> lässt sich super aufziehen und funktioniert extremst einfach tubeless. der reifen ist quasi ohne dichtmilch sofort dicht und benötigt auch keinen zusätzlichen boost zum aufpumpen
> rundlauf ok
> ...


Mit Graphene 1.0 waren die Reifen wirklich gut...leider sind sie mit Graphene 2.0 deutlich langsamer gewordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. März 2020)

wolfpack speed 2,2"






wolfpack race 2,25"


----------



## Orontes (6. März 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wolfpack speed 2,2"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, dass das eine äußerst oberflächliche Betrachtung ist, doch bei den Wolfpack frage ich mich immer rein optisch, ob man da nicht einfach Schwalbe mit der Aufschrift "Wolfpack" fährt.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. März 2020)

vom geruch und anfassgefühl her sind's auch schwalbe ;-)... gewichtstechnisch haben sie mehr als ron, ralph oder burt in der light version und insgesamt fühlen sie sich nach mehr material an...


----------



## Orontes (6. März 2020)

Wenn ich wüsste, ob sie mir mehr "Gefühl" vermitteln, als das bei den Schwalbe der Fall ist, würde ich sie ja auch testen - bin aber aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit skeptisch.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. März 2020)

Orontes schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste, ob sie mir mehr "Gefühl" vermitteln, als das bei den Schwalbe der Fall ist, würde ich sie ja auch testen - bin aber aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit skeptisch.


ich kann dir versichern diese Reifen werden in einem andern Werk, in andern Formen und mit eigener Gummimischung produziert. Das einzige was zu den Schwalbe identisch ist, ist die Farbe "Silber" des Schriftzugs und das der Schöpfer mal dort gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (6. März 2020)

Denke das die WP Reifen überbewertet werden....


----------



## Geplagter (7. März 2020)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Denke das die WP Reifen überbewertet werden....


Wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung?


----------



## baloo (7. März 2020)

weiss jemand verlässlich wann der WP Race in 2.4 kommt?
Dann wär die Kombi Race/Speed perfekt


----------



## Tchalee (8. März 2020)

Versuche mich gerade an Ray/Burt für hardpac. Hatte jetzt über den winter den Mezcal drauf. Finde ja tatsächlich Ray/Burt gerade recht geil!
Wenn es mehr grip sein darf dann den Barzo. 
Wobei ich auch die WP Race/Speed combo in 2.4 noch das non plus ultra finden würde.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2020)

montage der reifen per hand 
aufpumpen ohne boost
dichtigkeit ok, aber nicht super... deutlicher luftverlust in 10 std bei ca.50 mm milch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (9. März 2020)

baloo schrieb:


> weiss jemand verlässlich wann der WP Race in 2.4 kommt?
> Dann wär die Kombi Race/Speed perfekt



Ab April.


----------



## baloo (9. März 2020)

wiso hast du einen und wir nicht ... ????


----------



## schoeppi (9. März 2020)

Das ist ein Prototyp, es gibt nur eine Handvoll davon aktuell.
Ist derzeit im Test.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. März 2020)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ab April.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 992292Anhang anzeigen 992293Anhang anzeigen 992294


Was würde mich eine Felge stören, bei der die Decals nicht am Ventil ausgerichtet sind 

Hast Du zufällig die Breite des Reifens gemessen?


----------



## schoeppi (9. März 2020)

@feedyourhead Ja, hab ich.
59.5, in beide Richtungen.
Direkt nach Montage mit 1.5 Bar.
Messe die Tage nochmal nach ob sich was getan hat.
Wurde zwischenzeitlich ja auch gefahren.

Das mit dem Decal der Felge ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
Was du alles siehst.


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. März 2020)

Ein "Race" Reifen mit fast 700gr.  Wäre mir definitiv zuviel.
Aber je nach Einsatzgebiet kann es schon Sinn machen. Ich bin aber z.B. letzte Saison mit meinen Specialized Renegade 2.1(ca. 520gr.) komplett pannenfrei durch die Saison gekommen. Einsatzgebiet ist der Spessart. Also Mittelgebirge.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## schoeppi (9. März 2020)

Nun, das ist ein 2.4er, der kann nicht 520gr. wiegen.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2020)

...für nen halbwegs gut profilierten  2.4" top... trotzdem stellt sich mir natürlich die frage, wieso ich meine mühle leicht halte, selbst ebenfalls leicht bin, um mir dann 300 - 400 gr mehrgewicht an rotierender masse ans rad zu packen...


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2020)

Falls man es braucht.
Den Grip, die Dämpfung, das was so ein Reifen eben besser kann als schmalere.
Frag mal den Schurter warum er den Aspen in 2.4 fährt.
XC-Kurse wie Wombach oder Obergessertshausen haben einen technischen Anspruch, da bringt das Plätze gripstarke Reifen zu fahren.
Der Trend geht klar da hin, siehe auch Felgenbreiten.
Das Gewicht steht nicht mehr so weit oben in der Prio-Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (10. März 2020)

Dass breitere Reifen einen besseren Rollwiderstand, mehr Grip, mehr Dämpfung etc. haben, hat Swiss Cycling schon vor Rio detailiert untersucht, leider nicht öffentlich zugänglich.
Aber hier ebenfalls eine Untesuchung mit einem ähnlichen Fazit:
http://bernhansen.com/gammel/Tester/Dekktrykk, bredde og knastens innvirkning - diplomarbeid.pdf


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2020)

Das ist schon länger kein Geheimnis mehr denke ich.

Schwieriger ist es glaube ich sich von der Doktrin "leicht, leicht, noch leichter" zu lösen die man seit vielen Jahren im Kopf hat.

Wenn schwerer aber unterm Strich schneller macht...


----------



## Jabba81 (10. März 2020)

Naja.. ich bezweifle ja nicht dass auf den anspruchsvollen Cross-Country Strecken und bei deren 90min Einsatz das was bringt.
Aber ob es auf den einfachen Marathons wo wir fahren und wir dann meistens 4-5h im Sattel sitzen wirklich auch was bringt? Ist dort das Mehrgewicht dann nicht vielleicht doch Match-Entscheidend?

Was fahren die so am Cape-Epic?


----------



## Tchalee (10. März 2020)

Okay die Studie ist interessant. Spricht sich eigentlich im MTB Bereich direkt für 2.4er Reifen aus. Selbst wenn es ein Schotter Marathon ist. Hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Und wenn ich es richtig deute geht der Effekt mit zunehmendem Fahrergewicht sogar noch nach oben.

Fand den Mezcal ja eigentlich einen super Schotterreifen obwohl er recht schwer war. Wiege halt auch 90kg und bring locker mal 400watt auf die Kurbel. Somit war mein empfinden ja sogar richtig. Das er zwar in der Beschleunigung mininmal hinkt aber das durchs Rollen wegmacht.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2020)

gilt aber auch nicht unter allen umständen...


----------



## Laktathunter (10. März 2020)

Naja die Sache ist ganz einfach zu jeder Strecke gibt´s den passenden Reifen.

Dämpfung. Bremsgrip und Traktion bringen dir nur was wenn du auch auf einer technische, zersetzte "bumpy" Streck unterwegs bist.
Beim Breitensportmarathon mit langen Asphaltanstiegen udn abfahrten auf Forstwegen wirst du daraus nicht zwingend einen Vorteil ziehen, hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass viele Frames (noch) gar nicht di eReifenfreiheit für zB. nen 2,4" Reifen auf ner 30er Felge bieten.

Ich zB. eine LRS mit 25mm Maulweit und 2.2" Wolfpack Speed und einen LRS mit 30mm MW und 2.4" Speed. Die entscheidung welche Kombi hie rshcnelle rist treffe nich tich sondern jeweils die Strecke.

BDW. Als MvdP in der Lenzerheide Nino Schurter bezwang war er auf 2.2" Aspen unterwegs und Nino auf 2.4"☝☝☝ scheint also nach wie vor beides zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (10. März 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Fand den Mezcal ja eigentlich einen super Schotterreifen obwohl er recht schwer war.


Wobei die Vittorias ja leider nicht nur schwer sind, sondern auch noch schmal ausfallen.
Einen ERTRO 55-622 als 2,25er zu deklarieren oder einen
57-622 als 2,35er find ich fast schon frech.


----------



## Laktathunter (10. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wobei die Vittorias ja leider nicht nur schwer sind, sondern auch noch schmal ausfallen.
> Einen ERTRO 55-622 als 2,25er zu deklarieren oder einen
> 57-622 als 2,35er find ich fast schon frech.


meine Mezcal hatten in 2.25" zwischen 58-60mm auf 25mm MW, Barzo baute aber eher schmaler, war aber für mich okay da meist im nassen gefahren, waren abe rdie TNT Versionen.


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Was fahren die so am Cape-Epic?



Wolfpack Speed 2.4 ?
Der Sören Nissen und sein Teampartner jedenfalls.

Aber natürlich ist das wo bzw. was die entscheidende Frage, ganz klar.
Genauso wie HT oder Fully, mit oder ohne Vario.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wobei die Vittorias ja leider nicht nur schwer sind, sondern auch noch schmal ausfallen.
> Einen ERTRO 55-622 als 2,25er zu deklarieren oder einen
> 57-622 als 2,35er find ich fast schon frech.



das kann ich hingegen nicht für den mezcal oder terreno bestätigen. die fallen nicht schmaller aus als ein conti race king oder rocket ron oder andere vergleichbare reifen... vom volumen her erscheinen die mir sogar eher fülliger als z.b. conti (ausnahme speed king - das ist ne f* s**)...


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2020)

Spätestens Terreno ist aber schon kein MTB-Reifen im klassischen Sinne mehr.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2020)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Spätestens Terreno ist aber schon kein MTB-Reifen im klassischen Sinne mehr.



heulsuse...    für mich schon...


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2020)

Okay. Dann bist du entweder der Fahrtechnik-Gott oder fährst keine Trails. ?

Aber mal im Ernst, bei welchen Rennen gehst du mit sowas an den Start?
Selbst Waldautobahn-Marathons dürften doch schon kritisch werden mit ohne Profil.
Von einem XC-Rennen mit C-Klassifizierung  ganz zu schweigen, das kann doch unmöglich gut gehen.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2020)

marathon, 24 h und mehrtagesetappen... immer ohne probleme, bei jedem wetter... und ohne reifenpannen im renneinsatz seit 1994, bis 2007 aktiv, heute nur noch marathons und 24 h rennen zum spass...


----------



## schoeppi (11. März 2020)

Ja aber welche denn?


----------



## mikeonbike (11. März 2020)

garmisch, tegernsee, salzkammergut, gardasee, münchen, ruhpolding, ischgl, transalp challenge, seefeld, willingen, verbier, trans schwarzwald, etc.... viele der rennen gibt es heute schon gar nicht mehr. ich war anfang des jahres entsetzt, wie schlecht es in bayern in der ersten jahreshälfte aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. März 2020)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Spätestens Terreno ist aber schon kein MTB-Reifen im klassischen Sinne mehr.


Terreno ist man im WC Sprint in Nove Mesto gefahren, Kumpel von mir ist ihn beim 24h Rennen Night on Bike, ich selbst beim 24h Rennen in Schötz gefahren. Ich bin kein Fahrtechnik-Gott aber für die meisten (Marathon) Rennen in D reicht das völlig (am HR).


----------



## mikeonbike (11. März 2020)

lange zeit mein lieblingsreifen auf marathons... corratec diamond grip...







ich finde, da habe ich mich schon weiterentwickelt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2020)

DEN bin ich frueher auch sehr gerne gefahren!


----------



## CheapWine (1. April 2020)

Hallo, 
mal eben eine Frage eines Anfängers. Ich habe mir die Schwalbe Racing Ralph/Ray Kombination zugelegt. Vorne 2.5, hintern 2.1 breit. 
Auf den Reifen steht ein Mindestdruck von 2 Bar. Leider sind sie mir bei meinen 65 KG mit 2 Bar noch zu hart. Auf meinen vorherigen Specialized bin ich mit etwa 1.7 Bar gefahren. Das war deutlich angenehmer. Hier mal die Frage, bevor ich es demnächst eh mal teste, ob man den Mindestdruck auch unterschreiten kann, oder hat das einen guten Grund? Ich denke da an die Stabilität des Reifens. Fahre übrigens mit Schläuchen (noch).


----------



## Laktathunter (1. April 2020)

CheapWine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eben eine Frage eines Anfängers. Ich habe mir die Schwalbe Racing Ralph/Ray Kombination zugelegt. Vorne 2.5, hintern 2.1 breit.
> Auf den Reifen steht ein Mindestdruck von 2 Bar. Leider sind sie mir bei meinen 65 KG mit 2 Bar noch zu hart. Auf meinen vorherigen Specialized bin ich mit etwa 1.7 Bar gefahren. Das war deutlich angenehmer. Hier mal die Frage, bevor ich es demnächst eh mal teste, ob man den Mindestdruck auch unterschreiten kann, oder hat das einen guten Grund? Ich denke da an die Stabilität des Reifens. Fahre übrigens mit Schläuchen (noch).


Das schreiben die Hersteller sicherheitshalber drauf damit der Reifen fest auf derFelge sitzt. Solche Drücke fährt in der Regel keiner auf dem MTB der tatsächlich im Gelande unterwegs ist.


----------



## CheapWine (1. April 2020)

Sowas hatte ich erhofft. Vielen Dank!


----------



## schoeppi (1. April 2020)

CheapWine schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Schwalbe Racing Ralph/Ray Kombination zugelegt. *Vorne 2.5*, hintern 2.1 breit.



Das bezweifle ich.


----------



## mogg (1. April 2020)

@CheapWine,
Wie schon geschrieben, die Reifen kannst du problemlos mit geringen Druck fahren. Nur mal als Beispiel, ich fahre die Kombi mit 75kg Gewicht (Fahrfertig) mit 1.4-1.5 Bar, teilweise gehe ich sogar runter auf 1.3. Natürlich in Tubeless Setup. Ich schätze mit Schläuche müsste man etwas höhere Drucke fahren.


----------



## CheapWine (1. April 2020)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich.


2.25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapWine (2. April 2020)

Und gleich wieder einen Platten eingefahren. Hinten. Mal schauen ob es ein Durchschlag war oder was anderes. 
Ganz schön kompliziert mit den Reifen beim Mtb. Zumindest seit es trocken ist, habe ich Probleme. Im Winter hatte ich keine Defekte. Vielleicht bin ich da vorsichtiger gefahren.


----------



## feedyourhead (2. April 2020)

CheapWine schrieb:


> Und gleich wieder einen Platten eingefahren. Hinten. Mal schauen ob es ein Durchschlag war oder was anderes.


Der 2.1er braucht natürlich etwas mehr Luftdruck als der 2.25er. Vielleicht lags daran?


----------



## CheapWine (2. April 2020)

Definitv Durchschlag. 
Ooookay. Wo gibts ne gute Anleitung zum Thema Tubeless Montage? Ist mein erstes Mal ?


----------



## dor michü (2. April 2020)

schau mal auf Youtube...da findest du bestimmt was ;-)

Ist kein Hexenwerk, Klebeband ins Felgenbett (geeignetes Tublessklebeband), Ventil rein geschraubt, Reifen mit Spüli drauf und aufpumpen bis es "blobbt", Ventileinsatz raus, Milch rein, Ventileinsatz wieder rein, aufpumpen, fahren und glücklich sein ;-)

mfg Micha


----------



## CheapWine (2. April 2020)

Benötigt man eine besondere Pumpe? Habe das bei einem offiziellen Video von Schwalbe gesehen?


----------



## Saprobie (2. April 2020)

Kommt auf den Reifen und deine Pumpe an. Besser ist eine Pumpe mit viel Volumen pro Hub und nicht maximalen Druck. Man kann dabei schon ins Schwitzen kommen. Inzwischen habe ich den Tire Booster, der macht e schon entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (5. April 2020)

Wie gut/schlecht bekommt man denn die aktuellen Contis´s dicht? War ja immer recht problematisch.
z.B. https://r2-bike.com/CONTINENTAL-Reifen-Cross-King-29-x-220-BlackChili-RaceSport

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. April 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Wie gut/schlecht bekommt man denn die aktuellen Contis´s dicht? War ja immer recht problematisch.
> z.B. https://r2-bike.com/CONTINENTAL-Reifen-Cross-King-29-x-220-BlackChili-RaceSport
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bester-marathon-reifen.159676/ wirst du auf den letzten Seiten einiges dazu finden.


----------



## -JG- (21. April 2020)

Hat Vittoria wieder die Farbe der Skinwall-Reifen geändert?
Habe einen Mezcal u.Terreno bestellt.

Terreno kommt in diesem "rostbraun" wie eben 2019
Mezcal kommt in sehr hell daher, heller als die Maxxis. Ist das nun ein uralt Reifen oder wurde die Optik 2020 wieder verändert?


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. April 2020)

-JG- schrieb:


> Hat Vittoria wieder die Farbe der Skinwall-Reifen geändert?
> Habe einen Mezcal u.Terreno bestellt.
> 
> Terreno kommt in diesem "rostbraun" wie eben 2019
> Mezcal kommt in sehr hell daher, heller als die Maxxis. Ist das nun ein uralt Reifen oder wurde die Optik 2020 wieder verändert?



Scheint so 
Bei R2 Bike gibt es den Barzo im Angebot als schwarz/transparent https://r2-bike.com/VITTORIA-Reifen-Barzo-29-x-225-TL-Ready-Graphene-20-4C-schwarz-transparent und in schwarz/beige 2020 https://r2-bike.com/VITTORIA-Reifen-Barzo-29-x-225-TL-Ready-Graphene-20-4C-schwarz-beige-2020


----------



## feedyourhead (22. April 2020)

Schade, das transparent war optisch super. Beige gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## Ravega (22. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Schade, das transparent war optisch super. Beige gefällt mir garnicht.


Dann musst du wohl die Bernsteine von Conti nehmen, wenn dir das Dunkelbraun zusagt.


----------



## feedyourhead (22. April 2020)

Ja, leider sagt mir aber deren Breite und Tubelesstauglichkeit nicht zu...
Zumal die doch auch um einiges schwerer als die schwarzen Ausführungen sind.
Mehrgewicht nur wegen Optik...da reagier ich allergisch drauf


----------



## Ravega (22. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ja, leider sagt mir aber deren Breite und Tubelesstauglichkeit nicht zu...
> Zumal die doch auch um einiges schwerer als die schwarzen Ausführungen sind.
> Mehrgewicht nur wegen Optik...da reagier ich allergisch drauf


Kollege hat sie drauf und die funktionieren aufgrund der zusätzlichen Versiegelung an den Flanken ganz prima tubeless. Nur 17g gewogenes Mehrgewicht gegenüber einem schwarzen.


----------



## _Olli (10. Mai 2020)

Was kann man an Reifen Kombi empfehlen.. 
Die recht leicht ist 
Die mit Milch gefahren wird
Die gut läuft, auf jedem Untergrund 
Pannensicherheit hoch ist.. 


Schwalbe fällt raus 
Skinwall ist eher nicht so meins


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Was kann man an Reifen Kombi empfehlen..
> Die recht leicht ist
> Die mit Milch gefahren wird
> Die gut läuft, auf jedem Untergrund
> ...


Also top bei Gewicht, Pannensicherheit und Rollwiderstand? Was ist mit Grip? Willst Du sicher auch?

Dann hätten wir alle Eigenschaften, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen. Den Reifen suchen fast alle hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (10. Mai 2020)

Bei XC stimme ich dir zu, anders bei MA, wo es zu 90% um geringsten Rollwiederstand geht. Da ist für mich der Grip völlig unerheblich. Und so lange es nicht nass ist, kommt man auch mit dem Saber fast überall hoch und runter sowieso.....


----------



## FirstGeneration (10. Mai 2020)

Runter und auch hoch ist allein die Technik entscheidend, meine Meinung.


----------



## _Olli (10. Mai 2020)

CONTINENTAL Race King 29 x 2,20 BlackChili RaceSport und oder den CrossKing
is ja sehr leicht - kann der mit milch gefahren werden ? 



such trotzdem noch ne gute xc kombi
(hab aber nicht vor bei "wetter" reifen hin und her zu wechseln - auch fahre ich kein rennen) 
wir müssen hier auch keine wissenschaft drauß machen, ....... bsp: am fully fuhr ich NN und am HR hab ich mit dem viele löcher gehabt so das ich den öfter wechseln musst. selbe stecke fahr ich mit dem barzo und der hat bisher nich ein loch ......

im wesentlichen such ich also barzo haltbarkeit/mit weniger gewicht für mein neues xc bike


----------



## Ravega (10. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> CONTINENTAL Race King 29 x 2,20 BlackChili RaceSport und oder den CrossKing
> is ja sehr leicht - kann der mit milch gefahren werden ?


Ich fahre diese Kombi tubeless, auch wenn nicht offiziell dafür freigegeben. Braucht aber etwas Geduld und Muße.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Mai 2020)

speedking






race king

sind dicht, die milch (notubes) schwitzt aber trotzdem durch...


----------



## Geplagter (10. Mai 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> speedking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenne ich.
Bei mir waren die Seitenwände ständig richtig feucht. Das wurde mit zunehmender Laufleistung immer schlimmer.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Mai 2020)

nach ca. 500 km...


----------



## ambitionbike (10. Mai 2020)

Gibt noch ein Threadmit reifen.  Nimm halt den Crossking . Nach 800 km Nutzung rollt der auch gut.?


----------



## Ravega (12. Mai 2020)

Kleiner Tipp, Wasser und Notubes mögen sich nicht. Wenn du die Contis beim Waschen z.B. nicht permanent flutest, hast du weniger offene Poren. Oder du mischt etwas Race Selant bei, dann wird's auch dichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cento (20. Mai 2020)

Die Conti Milch funktioniert in den Conti Reifen besser. Hab vom Race Sealent auf die Contimilch gewechselt und Cross- und Race King sind dicht.


----------



## Tchalee (20. Mai 2020)

Hab gerade mal den Barzo 2.35 vorne und 2.25 hinten aufgezogen. Davor waren die Mezcal drauf. Und muss schon sagen der Grip unterschied ist drastisch. Natürlich ist der Reifen eher so ein CrossKing. Finde aber die eigendämpfung bei Vittoria überragend. Fahr ihn als Trainings und Trail reifen am HT. Aufm anderen Laufradsatz habe ich mal den Ray/Burt aufgezogen. Rollt schon besser. Aber da fällt mir erstmal auf wie schlecht die Dämpfung der Schwalbe ist


----------



## Florian301 (20. Mai 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal den Barzo 2.35 vorne und 2.25 hinten aufgezogen. Davor waren die Mezcal drauf. Und muss schon sagen der Grip unterschied ist drastisch. Natürlich ist der Reifen eher so ein CrossKing. Finde aber die eigendämpfung bei Vittoria überragend. Fahr ihn als Trainings und Trail reifen am HT. Aufm anderen Laufradsatz habe ich mal den Ray/Burt aufgezogen. Rollt schon besser. Aber da fällt mir erstmal auf wie schlecht die Dämpfung der Schwalbe ist


Grip beim Barzo also wesentlich besser als beim Mezcal?

Überlege auch den Barzo 2.35 zu ordern...

Werde jetzt aber im Sommer wohl erstmal sie Bontrager XR3 Team Issue testen. Wiegen ca 630gr., also minimal weniger als die Herstelleranga


----------



## Tchalee (20. Mai 2020)

Wiege halt 90kg und fahre ein HT daher wollte ich mal einen 2.35er am Vorderrad. Wobei die Vittoria`s ja bekannt sind recht schwer zu sein.
Barzo 2.35 in 29 bringt halt 760g ( wobei das auch xc/trail issued ist)
barzo 2.25 in 29 bringt 680 ( mezcal - eigentlich ein guter hinterreifen wenns trocken bzw nicht muddy ist wiegt 670)

Hab Mezcal vorne hinten im winter auf Forst und Asphalt gefahren für 1k km .. abnutzung war gefühlt keine da


----------



## MaaaDe (22. April 2021)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen welche Reifen denn am besten passen würden. Ich schwanke derzeit noch zwischen zwei Kombinationen:

Schwalbe Rocket Ron ADDIX Speedgrip (oder doch Super Speed Race?) in 2,25
+ Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO ADDIX Speed  in 2,1 [Edited]

Maxxis Ikon Skinwall (oder doch excebition?) 29x2,20" TR EXO 3C MaxxSpeed
+ Maxxis Aspen 29x2,25" TR EXO Dual

Hat jemand einen Ratschlag wie man hier zu einer Entscheidung kommt?


----------



## Jabba81 (22. April 2021)

Ikon hatte ich nur einmal auf dem Rad und hatte ständig das Gefühl, dass was bremst. Würde ich nicht mehr montieren. Zu den neuen Schwalbe kann ich leider nicht viel sagen...

Fahre momentan Wolfpack, Speed/Speed und bei nassen Bedingungen Speed/Race und bin sehr zufrieden.
Conti RaceKing, CrossKing beide Protection fand ich zuvor auch ganz gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (22. April 2021)

MaaaDe schrieb:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron ADDIX Speedgrip (oder doch Super Speed Race?) in 2,25
> + Schwalbe Racing Rac EVO ADDIX Speedgrip in 2,1


Mmmh, warum hinten den Ray und nicht den Ralph und dann nur als 2.1er?


----------



## MaaaDe (22. April 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Mmmh, warum hinten den Ray und nicht den Ralph und dann nur als 2.1er?


Danke war natürlich quatsch. Da hab ich vor lauter R-Alliterationen durcheinander bringen lassen 
Genau die Kombination wurde hier auf der ersten Seite mal beworben:


Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt Jahre Lang
> Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 vorne und Racing Ralph 2,1 hinten jeweils mit Dichtmilch.
> Egal ob Schotter Marathon wie Münsingen oder Riva Bike Marathon.
> Bis dato nie Probleme gehabt.
> Thunder Burt wäre mir persönlich zu rutschig und zu anfällig...


----------



## dino113 (22. April 2021)

Meine derzeitige Kombi. Bin auf den ersten 150 km mehr als zufrieden. Einzig der nassgrip ist nicht der beste.


----------



## MaaaDe (22. April 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Meine derzeitige Kombi. Bin auf den ersten 150 km mehr als zufrieden. Einzig der nassgrip ist nicht der beste.


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wäre interessant ob du davor den Speedgrip gefahren bist und wie die sich im Vergleich anfühlen. Den ralph fährst du auch in 2,25?


----------



## dino113 (22. April 2021)

Sind meine ersten Schwalbe seit 4 oder 5 Jahren. 
Den Ralph auch in 2,25. 

Gefallen mir, bis auf den grip, besser als die aktuellen mezcal/barzo, Pirelli h/m und conti rk Bernstein.


----------



## Zapn (22. April 2021)

Was hat Schwalbe nur gemacht, dass jetzt die Liteskins so viel wiegen wie die SnakeSkins?
Eiern eure Schwalbes oder hattet ihr Glück?


----------



## AlexoAlexei (22. April 2021)

Das macht die kack Farbe, die wiegt historisch bedingt ziemlich viel.


----------



## dino113 (22. April 2021)

Zapn schrieb:


> Eiern eure Schwalbes


Null. Laufen richtig schön rund


Zapn schrieb:


> dass jetzt die Liteskins so viel wiegen wie die SnakeSkins?


Scheiß drauf. Habe in den letzten 6 Jahren knapp 30kg an Körpermasse(nur Muskeln) zugelegt, dagegen sind die paar gramm bei den Reifen ein fliegenschiss.😅



AlexoAlexei schrieb:


> Das macht die kack Farbe, die wiegt historisch bedingt ziemlich viel.


Die einen mögen es, die anderen nicht. Fahre im Moment ausschließlich Reifen mit braunen, oder auch kackbraunen, Seitenwänden.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. April 2021)

MaaaDe schrieb:


> Danke war natürlich quatsch. Da hab ich vor lauter R-Alliterationen durcheinander bringen lassen
> Genau die Kombination wurde hier auf der ersten Seite mal beworben:


Um was gehts 🤘


----------



## MaaaDe (23. April 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Um was gehts 🤘


Ich hab Racing Ralph und Racing Ray durcheinander gebracht 🤭🙉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaaaDe (23. April 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Um was gehts 🤘


Achso jetzt überreiß ich es erst - du hast den Post damals geschrieben mit RoRa/RaRa.

"Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 vorne und Racing Ralph 2,1 hinten jeweils mit Dichtmilch." Die Frage steht im Raum warum du hinten auf 2,1 runtergegangen bist und ob sich das bewährt hat. Hast du evtl. zudem einen Vergleich zwischen Speedgrip und Super Speed Race"?


----------



## gargantua75 (26. Juli 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Grip beim Barzo also wesentlich besser als beim Mezcal?
> 
> Überlege auch den Barzo 2.35 zu ordern...
> 
> Werde jetzt aber im Sommer wohl erstmal sie Bontrager XR3 Team Issue testen. Wiegen ca 630gr., also minimal weniger als die HerstellerangaAnhang anzeigen 1047317Anhang anzeigen 1047318


@Florian301 Warst Du zufrieden mit dem XR3? Wie schlägt der sich gegen CrossKing oder Booster? Bist du den vorne oder hinten gefahren?


----------



## dino113 (27. Juli 2021)

gargantua75 schrieb:


> @Florian301 Warst Du zufrieden mit dem XR3? Wie schlägt der sich gegen CrossKing oder Booster? Bist du den vorne oder hinten gefahren?


Keine Ahnung was Jolanda heute gefahren ist, aber ich finde den XR3 nicht besonders gelungen. Hatte den nur kurz am VR in 2,4. Hat mir gar nicht getaugt. Starkes Selfsteering. 
Da sind ein Booster, CK, Barzo und der neue FT um Welten besser.


----------



## gargantua75 (27. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte den XR3 als 2.2 hinten fahren. Der sieht so aus als ob er ganz gut rollt und trotzdem Traktion hat. Vorne Booster 2.2.


----------

